# تآملات صاغها يسوع عن آلامه ......



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2010)

*أحبائي، فالتعانق نفوسكم أعظم رغباتِي توهجا, ألا وهي أن تأتي كل النفوس وتَتنقّي في مياه الكفّارةِ، وأن يَتخلّلكم الشعور بالثقةِ، وليس الخَوفَ، لأني إله رحيمُ ومتأهب دوما لملاقتكم في قلبِي.
ويوماً بعد يوم, سَنتحد أتحاد لن يدركه أيا منكم, إنه سر الحبِّ. سيبدأ كفتيلة مدخنة, بعد ذلك سيتحول لشعلة هائلة
كم أن‏ الحبّ الحقيقي لَمْ يعد يُحبَّ اليوم! 
صلّوا يا أحبائي، صلّوا كثيراً من أجل النفوس المُكَرَّسةِ التي فَقدتْ توهجها وفرحتها في الخدمةِ. 
صلّوا أيضاً من أجل الكهنةِ الذين يَتمّمونَ معجزةِ المعجزاتِ على المذبحِ, بإيمان ضعيفُ.
تلاشوا فيّ كتلاشي قطرة مطر في محيطِ … 
فعندما خَلقتُكم، قبّلتُ جبينكم ووسمتكم بعلامة محبتي. 
أحبائي, ابحثوا عن النفوس، فهناك قليلين الذين يَحبُّونني
ابْحثُوا عن النفوس وانقشوا في ذاكراتِهم مشهد‏ الألمِ الذي بذلت به نفسي. 
عندما تَفعلُون ما أَطْلبُه مِنْكم، ستكونوا وكأنكم رْويتم ذلك العطشِ الحارق الذي جَفَّف شفاهِي على صليبي.
أننى سَأَجْعلُ نفسي حاضراً فى كُلّ مرة تُنشدون آلامَي بحبِّ. 
سَأُجيزُ لكم أن تعَيْشوا متّحدين بي في الألمِ الذي اختبرتُه في جثسيماني عندما رأيت آثامَ كُلّ البشر.
أحسوا بآلامي,فأنى أَدعوا قلة لهذا النوعِ مِنْ الآلامِ
لكن لا أحد منكم يَفْهمُ الحب الذى وَضعتُه فيكم بتقيدكم بي في الساعةِ الأكثر ألماً فى حياتِي بالجسد على الأرض.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2010)

*رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*هناك نفوس تَدْرسُ آلامَي
لكن قليلين جداً من يُفكّرُون بشأن إعدادِي لحياتِي العامّةِ
بشأن وحدتي!
أن الأربعون يوم التي قَضيتُها على الجبل كَانتْ من أكثر الساعاتَ حزناً فى حياتِي
لأني قَضيتُها وحيداً بالكامل
لقد كنت أُعدُّ نفسي لما هو عتيد أن يأتى.
لقد عَانيتُ الجوع والعطش والإحباط والمرارة. 
لقد عَرفتُ بأنَّ تضحيتِي ستكُونُ عديمة الفائدة لذلك الشعبِ
لأنهم سيُنكرونَني. 
لقد فَهمتُ في تلك الخلوة أنّ لا تعاليمي الجديدة ولا تضحياتي ولا معجزاتي ستستطيع أَنْ تُخلّص الشعب اليهودي الذين سيُصبحُون قَتَلَةَ الإله.
ومع ذلك
كان لا بُدَّ أنْ أَقُومَ بواجبي
كان لابد أن أتمم المهمّة الإلهية. 
كان لا بُدَّ أنْ أَتْركَ بذرتَي أولاً وأَمُوتُ بعد ذلك. 
كم كان ذلك مُحزناً
أنْظرُوا إلي ذلك مِنْ وجهةِ نظر البشر!
لقد كُنْتُ إنسانا أيضاً
فأحسَّست بالحزن والألمَ.
لقد وَجدتُ نفسي وحيداً! 
لقد قمعت جسدَي بالصوم ونفسي بالصلاةِ. 
لقد صَلّيتُ من أجل كُلّ الإنسانية التي ستُنكرُني
الإنسانية التي ستضحّي بي مرات ومرات …
لقد تعرضت للتجارب مثل أى إنسان آخر
وكان إبليس بغاية الشغف ليعْرِف مَنْ هو هذا الإنسانِ المَاكِث في مثل هذه الوحدةِ والترك.
لقد فكّرْت فى كُلّ شيءِ كان لابُدَّ أنْ أفعله لأخلص الإنسانِ
لأستطيع أن أملك على قلبِه
ولأجَعْل دخولِه لملكوت أبَي ممكنا.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*فلنَذْهبُ الآن إلى قصّةِ آلامِي …
القصّة التي سَتعطي المجدَ للأبِّ 
والقداسةِ للنفوس المُختَاَرةِ …
الليلة السابقة لليلة خيانتي كُنْتُ ليلة مليئة بالفرحِ بسبب عشاءِ الفصحِ
كانت ليلة افتتاح الوليمة الأبديّةِ التى لابد أَنْ يَجْلسَ عليها بني البشرِ ليَغْذوا نفوسهم بّي.
إن كان ولابد أَنْ أَسْألَ المسيحيين "كَيْفَ ترون هذا العشاء"
فأن كثيرين سيَقُولونَ أنَّه موضعُ مسرتِهم
لكن القليلين الذين سيقُولون أنّه موضع مسرتى أنا… 
فهناك نفوس تأتى لتتناول العشاء الرباني لَيسَ لأجل الفرحِ الذي يَختبرونَه
بل لأجل الفرحِ الذي أَشْعرُ به أنا 
أنهم قلة لأن الباقين يأتَون فقط لطَلَب الهبات والحسناتِ.
إنني أحتضن كُلّ النفوس التي تَأْتي إلّي لأني جِئتُ للأرضِ لأنشر الحبِّ الذي أُعانقُهم به. 
ولكون الحبِّ لا يَزدادُ بدون حُزنِ
فقليلا قليلا أُبعدُ العذوبة
لأتَرْك النفوس في جفافِ. 
وهكذا يصومون عنْ فرحِهم لأجَعْلهم يَفْهمونَ بأنّ تركيزَهم يَجِبُ أَنْ يَكُونَ على رغبةِ أخرى
رغبتي أنا.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*لماذا تَتحدّثُون عن الجفافِ كما لو أنَّه علامة عن نقصان محبِّتي؟ 
هَلْ نَسيتَم أنّني إن لم أمنح السعادةَ، لكان عليكم أَنْ تَكابدوا جفافُكَم وأحُزان آخرُي؟
تعالوا إليّ أيتها النفوس
لكن أعلموا إنى أنا من يشاء كُلّ شيءُ
وأنا من يُحثكم على البحث عني. 
لو كنتم فقط تعرفون كَمْ أُقدّرُ الحبّ الغير أنانيَ 
وكَمْ سيكون مقبولا فى السماء! 
لأغتبطت النفس التي تَقتنيه!
تعلّمْوا منّي يا أحبائي
تعلّمْوا أن تحَبَّوا فقط كي تفرحوا الشخص الذي يَحبُّكم… 
بهذا سَيكونُ لديكم عذوبة
ستقتنون أكثر مِما خسرتم
أنكم سَتَستّمتعُون بكل ما جَعلتُكم قادرين عليه. 
أنه أنا من أعد المأدبةَ. 
أَنا هو الطعام! 
فكيف إذن، هَلّ من الممكن أَنْ أَجعلكم تَجْلسُون على مائدتِي وأتْركُكم صُائمين؟ 
لقد وَعدتُكم بأنّ كل من يأْكلُني لَنْ يجوع فيما بعد
إنني أظهر لكم محبتي بهذه الأمور. *


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*أنصتوا لما يقوله كهنتِي
لأنهم يَستخدمونَ وليمةِ الفصحِ هذه ليوجهونكم نحوى
لكن لا تتوقّفُوا على ما هو بشريُ
وإلا فأنكم سَتَلغون الهدفَ الآخرَ لهذه الوليمةِ.
لا يُستطيع أحد أَنْ يَقُولَ أنّ عشائَي أَصْبَحَ غذائَه عندما يَختبرَ العذوبة فقط … 
بالنسبة لي، فالحبَّ يَنْمو بقدر ما يُنكرونَ أنفسهم.
عديد مِنْ الكهنةِ صاروا كهنة لأنني أُردُت جَعْلهم سفرائي
وليس لأنهم يَتْبعوني حقاً … 
صلّوا من أجلهم! 
عليهم أَنْ يُقدّموا لأبي الحُزنَ الذي أحسستُ به في الهيكلِ عندما قلبت موائد الصيارفة ووبّختُ كهنة تلك الأيامِ
لكونهم حوّلوا بيت الرب لمجمع لجامعي المال
عندما سَألوني بأي سلطةِ أفعل ذلك
أحسستُ بأعظمَ حُزنَ
بتبين أن أسوأ إنكارِ لمهمّتِي جاءَ مِنْ كهنتي
لذلك، صلّوا من أجل الكهنةِ الذين يتعاملون مع جسدَي بإحساس العادةِ
وبالتالى، بحبِّ قليل جداً.
أنكم سَتَعْرفُون قريباً أنّني كان لا بُدَّ أنْ أُخبرَكم بهذا لأني أَحبُّكم 
ولأني أَعِدُ بإلغاء كُلّ عقاب دنيوي مستوجب للذين يَصلّوا من أجل كهنتِي. 
لَنْ يَكونَ هناك مطّهر للذين يَحْزنونَ لأجل الكهنةِ الفاترينِ
بل سَيَذْهبونَ بالحرى إلى الفردوسِ مباشرةً بعد أنفاسِهم الأخيرِة.
والآن
دعوني أَعانقُكم ثانيةً كي تَتمكّنُوا من تَلْقي الحياةِ التى جعلتكم جزءاً منها بفرحِ غير محدود.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*فى تلك الليلةِ
بحبِّ غير محدود
غَسلتُ أقدامَ تلاميذى
لأنها كَانتْ لحظةَ التَتْويج التى سأقدّمُ فيها كنيستَي إلى العالمِ.
لقد أردتُ أَنْ يعْرفَ شعبي أنّهم حتى عندما يكونوا فى الموازين لأسفل بأعظمِ الآثامِ
فأنهم لَن يُحْرَموا مِنْ النِعَمِ. 
أنهم سيكونوا مع أكثر النفوس أخلاصاً لىِ
أنهم سيكونوا في قلبِي 
يتلقون النِعَمَ التي يَحتاجونَها.
لقد أحسستُ في تلك اللحظة بالحُزنِ
عالماً بأنّ أمثالَ يهوذا
تلميذى
ستكون هناك نفوس كثيرة تتَجمّع عند قدماي وتتطهّر مراتِ عديدة بدمِّي
ومع ذلك سيُفقدون! 
لقد أردتُ أن أُعلم الخطاة في تلك اللحظة أنه ليس لأنهم أَخطئوا يَجِبُ أَنْ يُبعدوا أنفسهم عنّي 
مُعتقدُين بأن ليس هناك ملاجئ لهم 
وبأنّهم لَم يعودوا محبَّوبين بقدر ما كانوا محبوبين قَبْلَ أَنْ يخطئوا. 
يا لها من نفوس مسكينة! 
إن هذه لَيستْ مشاعرَ إله سَكب كُلّ دمّه من أجلكم
تعالوا جميعاً إلي ولا تَخافوا
لأني أَحبُّكم. 
أنني سَأُطهّرُكم بدمِّي وسَتَبيضون كالثلج. 
أننى سَأَغْمرُ آثامَكَم بماءِ رحمتِي ولا شيءِ سَيَكُون قادر على انتِزاع الحبّ الذي أكنه لكم مِنْ قلبِي.
أحبائي
أنني لم اختاركم طائلاً
فاستجيبُوا لاختياري بكرمِ. 
كُونُوا مخلصُين وثابتُين في الإيمانِ. 
كُونُوا ودعاء ومتواضعين كي يَعْرف الآخرون عظمةَ تواضعِي.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*لا أحدَ يُصدّقُ أنّني عرّقتُ بالحقايقة دمّاً فى تلك الليلةِ
في جثسيماني
وقلة تُؤمنُ أنّني عَانيتُ في تلك الساعاتِ أكثر مِنْ معاناتي فى ساعات الصلبِ. 
لقد كانَت تلك الساعات أكثرَ ألماً 
لأنه كُشِفَ لى بوضوح أن آثام كُلّ شخصِ جُعِلتْ آثامي أنا
وأنّني يَجِبُ أَنْ أُجيب عن كُلّ أحد. 
وهكذا أنا، البريء, النقي
كان علىّ أن أجيبَ الأبِّ كما لو أنّنَي اذنبت حقاً بالتضليلِ وبكُلّ التلوّثات التى تقترفونها. 
أنكم تَهينون الإله الذي خَلقَكم 
لتَكُونَوا أدوات عظمةِ الخَلْقِ وليس لتضلوا عن الطبيعةِ التى أعطاَها لكم 
بغرض أن تأَخْذوا تدريجيا تلك الطبيعةِ التى ستقودكم لتَنْظروا تجلّي ذاتى الإلهيّة النقية
لتنظروني, أنا خالقكَم.
لذلك، فقد جُعِلتُ لصَّ
جُعِلتُ قاتل
جُعِلتُ زاني وكاذب
لقد جُعِلتُ شخص مدنِّس وشتّام ومشوِّه السّمعة‏ ومُتمرّدُ على الأبِّ
الآب الذي أحببتُه دوماً.
لقد كَان هذا التناقض الكامل بين حبِّي للأبِّ وبين إرادتهِ سبّب عرقَي دمِّا. 
لَكنِّي خَضعتُ حتى النهايةِ
ولأني أحبِّ الجميع
فقد غَطّيتُ نفسي بالذنوبِ لأستطيع أَنْ أنفذ إرادةُ الأبَ وأُنقذُكم مِنْ الدينونة الأبديّةِ.
راعوا كم أكثر بكثير مِنْ آلام البشر كَنَت أعاني فى تلك الليلِة
صدّقُوني
ما من أحد كان بإمكانه تُخفيّفَ مثل هذا الألمِ
لأنه، بالمقابل
كُنْتُ أَرى كَيف إن كل شخص مِنْكم قد كرّس نفسه ليجَعْل موتِي قاسيِاً في كُلّ لحظة ألم أُعطتْ لي 
بسبب الجرائمِ التي كان على سداد عقوبتِها بالكامل. 
لقد أُردُت أن تعرفوا مرةً أخرى كيف أننى أحببتُ كُلّ البشر في ساعة الهجرِ والحزنِ تلك ….*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*إن رغبتي فى أن تَكُونُ كُلّ النفوس طاهرة عندما تَتناولوني في وليمة الحبِّ
قد دفعني لأن أغَسْل أقدامِ تلاميذي
لقد فعلت ذلك أيضاً لأشَرْح سر الاعتراف
الذي من خلاله تستطيع النفوس التي سقطت فى محنة الخطيةِ أَنْ تَغْسلَ نفسها 
وتَستعيدُ نقاوتَها المفقودةَ.
إننى بغسل أقدامِهم أردتُ أن أَعلم النفوس التي لَهُا مهامُ رسوليه التَوَاضُع
 أردت أن أعلمهم أن يُعاملُوا الخطاة وكُافة النفوس التي ائتمنوا عليها بحنان.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*لقد ائتزرت بمنشفة لأعلمهم أنه كي يَكُونَوا ناجحين مع النفوس
فأنه يَجِبُ أَنْ يُمنطقوا أنفسهم بالإهانةِ وبنكرانِ الذات
لقد أردت أَنْ يَتعلّموا المحبة المتبادلةَ وكيف يَجِبُ أَنْ يُطهّرَوا الأخطاءَ التى يُلاحظونَها في قريبهم 
ويَخفونها ويَغْفرونَ لهم دائماً دون أن يكَشْفوا أبداً عن أخطائِهم. 
إن الماء الذي سَكبتُه على أقدامِ تلاميذي كَانَ انعكاس للتوهج الذي أستنفذ قلبَي بشهوة إنقاذِ البشر.
إن الحبّ الذي أحسست به في تلك اللحظة حيال البشر كُانْ لانهائي
إننى لَمْ أُردْ أن أتَرْككم يتامَي …  
أردت أن أحيا معكم حتى اكتمال الوقتِ
ولإظْهار حبِّي لكم أردتُ أن أكُونَ أنفاسَكَم
حياتكَم
سندكَم
لقد أردت أن أكون لكم كُلّ شئ! 
وحينئذ رَأيتُ كُلّ النفوس التى سَتتغذّي من جسدي ودمِّي على مدى الزمن
رَأيتُ كُلّ التأثيرات الإلهية التى سيُحدثُها هذا الطعام في كثير من النفوس 
إن ذلك الدمّ النقي سيلّدُ النقاوةَ والبتولية في نفوس عديدة
وفي نفوس آخري سيشعل نارَ المحبّةِ والتأجج
لقد تجمع أمام عيناي وفي قلبِي في تلك الساعة كثيرين مِنْ شهداءِ الحبِّ! 
نفوس أخرى عديدة
بعد أن اقترفت عديد مِنْ الآثام الخطيرة من قبل مشاعرهم
ستأتي إلي كي تَجدد قوّتِها بخبزِ القوة!*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*كَمْ أوَدُّ أَنْ أُعلنَ عن مشاعرَ قلبِي لكُلّ النفوس! 
كَمْ أَشتهي أنّ يَعْرفوا الحبَّ الذى أحسست به نحوكم في العلية عندما أَسّستُ سر العشاء الرباني المُقدس.
لا أحد يُستطيع أن أَنْ يَنْفذَ إلى مشاعرِ قلبِي خلال تلك اللحظاتِ
أنها مشاعر من الحبِّ والفرح والحنان
لكن عظيمَاً جداً كَانَ أيضاً الأسى الذي أجتاح قلبَي.
إنى أُريدُ أن أخْبركم يا أحبائي عن الأسى وعن الألم الهائل الذي مَلأَ قلبَي فى تلك الليلةِ. 
بالرغم من أنَّ فرحي كَانَ عظيماً بأن أصبحَ طعام إلهي للنفوس ورفيقِ البشر حتى نّهاية الأيامِ
كان فرحى عظيما برُؤية الكثيرين الذين سيقدمون لى الإجلال والحبّ والتضحية
وعظيما كَانَ الحزنَ الذي سبّبَه لى تَأَمُّل كُلّ تلك النفوس التي كَانتْ تَتخلّى عنّي في الهيكل 
والكثيرِين الذي يَشْككّونَ في وجودِي في العشاء الرباني المقدّسِ.
كم من قلوب ملوّثة ومُتسّخُة ومُمزّقَة بالخطيئةِ يَجِبُ علىّ أَنْ أَدْخلَها! 
وكيف أن تدنيس جسدى ودمّي سيُصبحُ سببَ لإدانةِ عديد من النفوس! 
أنكم لا تَستطيعُوا فَهْم الطريقةِ التي تَأمّلتُ بها كُلّ تدنيس للمقدسات والإهانات والبغض الهائل الذى سَيقترف ضدّي 
والساعاتِ العديدة التى سأقضيها وحيداً في الهياكل. 
كم عديدة ستكون تلك الليالي الطويلةِ! 
وكم من أناس سيَرْفضون نداءاتَ المحبّةَ التي سَتُوجّهُ لهم.
لأجل محبِّتي للنفوس، فأنى أَظْلُّ سجيناً في القربان المقدسِ
كي يكون بإمكانكم أَنْ تَذْهبَوا لتَعْزِية نفوسكم في أحُزانِكَم وضيقاتكم مع أكثر القلوبِ حناناً
مَع أفضل الآباءِ
مَع أكثر الأصدقاء إخلاصاً. 
لكن ذلك الحبِّ المتوهج من أجل خير جنس الإنسان
لم يُكافئ بحب يماثله.
أنني أحيا بين الخطاة كي أكُونَ خلاصهم وحياتَهم
لأكون طبيبهم ودوائهم
ومع ذلك
وفى المقابل
وبالرغم مِنْ طبيعتِهم المريضةِ
فأنهم سَيُبعدُون أنفسهم عنّي
أنهم سيُهينونَني ويَحتقرونَني.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*أبنائي
أيها الخطاة المساكين! 
لا تُبعدْوا أنفسكم عنّي. 
إنني أَنتظرُكم ليلاً ونهاراً في وعاء القربان. 
أننى لَنْ أَنتقدَ جرائمَكَم
إننى لَنْ أَلقي بآثامَكَم في وجوهِكِم. 
كل ما سأفعْلُه هو أَنْني سأَغْسلَكم بدمِّ جراحِاتي.
فلا تَخافوا
تعالوا إلّي. 
فأنكم لا تَعْرفُون كَمْ أَحبُّكم.
أحبائي
لماذا أنتم فاترين وغير مباليين بمحبِّتي؟ 
أَعْلم أنّكم يَجِبُ أَنْ تعتنوا باحتياجاتَ عائلاتِكِم وبيوتكَم وبالعالمِ الذي يَدْعوكم باستمرار. 
لكن، أليس لديكم لحظة لتأتوا وتقدموا لى برهانِ عن محبِّتكَم وامتنانِكَم؟ 
لا تدعوا المشاغل العديمة الجدوى تَجذبكم بعيداً
ادخروا لحظة مِنْ وقتِكِم لزيَاْرَة أسيرِ الحبِّ. 
إن مرض جسدِكَم
 ألا يمكنكم أن تجدوا بضع دقائق للبَحْث عن طبيب ليعَالَجَكم؟ 
فتعالوا لمَنْ يَسْتَطيع أن يقدم لكم قوّةَ وصحةَ النفس. 
قدموا حسنة الحبِّ لهذا الشحاذِ الإلهي الذي يَدْعوكم
ذلك الشحاذِ الإلهي الذي يُريدُكم 
ذلك الشحاذ الذى يَنتظرُكم.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*إن هذه الكلماتِ سَتُحدثُ تأثيرَ حقيقي وعظيم في النفوس.
أنها سَتنْفذ إليهم في العائلات والمَدارِس والاجتماعات الدينية
أنها ستنفذ فى المستشفيات والسجون
وسَتَخْضعُ نفوس عديدة لحبِّي. 
أعظمُ آلامُي ستَأْتي من الكهنةِ والراهبان والراهباتِ.
في اللحظة التى أَسّستُ فيها سر العشاء الربانى المقدّسَ
رَأيتُ كُلّ النفوس المميّزة التي سَتتُغذّي من جسدِي ودمِّي والتأثيراتِ التى ستحدث فيهم.
إلى البعضِ، سيكون جسدي علاج لضعفِهم. 
لآخرين
سيكون جسدى ناراً ستَنْجحُ في تَبديد تعاستِهم
سيُشعلهم بالحبِّ. 
آه! إن تلك النفوس التى تتَجمّع أمامي سَتَكُونُ بستان هائلَ
سيُنتجُ كُلّ نبات فيه زهرة مختلفة
لكن الجميع سيفرحوننى بعطرهم  
إن جسدي سَيَكُونُ الشمسَ التي تُعيدُهم إلى الحياةِ.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*أننى سَأَجيءُ إلى البعضِ لأتعزى
ولآخرين لأختبئ
إننى سَأَرتاحُ في آخرين.
أه لو كنتم تعرفون يا أحبائي كم هو سهل أَنْ تَعزّوا وأن تُخبئوا وأن تريحوا إلهكم
هذا الإله الذي يَحبُّكم محبّةِ لانهائيِة بعد أن أطْلق سراحكم مِنْ عبوديةِ الخطيئةِ
هذا الإله الذى غَرسَ فيكم نعمة الكهنوت التى لا تضاهى. 
الذى أعادَكم إلى بستان فرحه. 
هذا الإله، مخلصكَم، قد أَصْبَحَ عريسكم. 
أنه يَغذّيكم بنفسه بجسدِه الطاهر 
ويَرْوي عطشَكَم بدمِّه. 
أنكم سَتَجِدُون فيّ الراحةَ والسعادةَ.
أحبائي! 
لماذا توجد هناك نفوس كثيرة بعد أن تمتلأ بعديد من البركاتِ والنعم
تكُونَ سببَ لهذا الحزنِ الذى في قلبِي؟
ألَسْتُ دائماً نفس الإله؟ 
هَلْ تَغيّرتُ نحوكم؟
كلا! 
أنى لا أَتغيّرَ البتة
وسَأَحبُّكم بشغف وبحنان حتى النّهاية.
أَعْلم أنّكم ممتلئين بالتعاسةِ
لكن هذا لَنْ يمنع عنكم نظراتِي الحنونةِ واَنتظاري لكم بلهفة
لَيسَ فقط لأريّحَكم من تعاستَكَم
بل لأملئكم من بركاتِي أيضاً.
إن سْألُتكم عن محبِّتكَم، فلا تنكروها عني. 
أنه من السّهل جداً أن تحبَّوا من هو الحبُّ نفسه. *


----------



## النهيسى (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*الرب يبارككم

موضوع رائع

ومجهود كبير جدا جدا
شكرا ليكم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*إن طلبت شئ عزيزِ على طبيعتِكَم
فإني أَعطيكم النعمةَ والقوّةَ الضروريان لتستطيعوا أَنْ تَكُونَوا موضع راحتَي. 
اسمحْوا لي أن أجئ إلى نفوسكم
وإن لم تَجِدُوا فيكم أيّ شئ يستحقني
اخبرُوني بتواضعِ وبثقةِ قائلين: 
"إلهي، بإمكانك أَنْ تَرى الثمارَ التى تنتجها الشجرةِ, تعال وأخبرْنا ماذا علينا أن نفعل، كي تُثمر تلك الشجرة من الآنَ الثمارَ التي تَشتهيها"
إن أخبرُتني النفوس بهذا برغبة حقيقية لإثْبات محبّتِها
سَأُجيبُها: 
"أيتها النفوس العزيزة، اسْمحُوا لي أن أُفِلّح محبتِّكَم"
هَلْ تَعْرفُوا الثمارَ التي سَتَحْصلُون عليها؟ 
أن الغلبة على طبيعتِكَم سَيُصلِح‏ من إساءاتكم
 أنها ستُكفّرُ عن عيوبِكم. 
إن لَمْ تُضطربوا عندما تُصحّحُون وتتَقْبلون ذلك بسرور
فأنكم سَتَحدثون تغيّيرا فى النفوس المعمية بالكبرياءِ 
وسوف تتضع وتَسْألُ عن مغفرتىِ.
هذا ما سأفعْله في نفوسكم إن سْمحُتم لي بالعَمَل فيها بحرية. 
إن البستان لَنْ يَزهر فى الحال
لَكنَّكم ستمنحون طمأنينة كبيرَة لقلبِي.
إن كُلّ هذا مَرَّ أمامي عندما كنت أَسّس سر العشاء الرباني المقدسَ 
وكنت مُشتعل برغبةِ أن أغْذِي النفوس. 
أنني لم أكن سأَظْلُّ على الأرضِ لأحيى مع كائناتِ مثاليةِ
بل بالحرى لأحَمْل الضعفاءِ ولأَغذّي الأطفالَ
لأَجْعلُهم يَكْبرونَ
لأُنشّطُ نفوسهم ليُستريحُوا من تعاستِهم
وستَعزّيني رغباتهم الطيبة.
لكن ضمن مُختاريني 
ستكون هناك نفوس تُسبّبُ لي الحُزنَ. 
هَلْ سيُثابرونَ جميعاً؟ 
هذه هي صيحةُ الألمِ التي فْلتُت مِنْ قلبِي
هذا هو الأنينُ الذي أُريدُ أَنْ تسْمعَه النفوس.
إنّ الحبَّ الأزلي يَبْحثُ عن النفوس التي قَدْ تقُولُ أشياءَ جديدةَ حول الحقائقِ القديمةِ المعروفةِ. 
إن الحبِّ اللانهائي يريد أن يخَلْق في صدرِ الإنسانيةِ قضاء الرحمةِ المحضةِ ولَيسَ قضاء العدالةِ. 
لِهذا تتُضاعفُ الرسائل في جميع أنحاء العالم. 
مَنْ يَفْهمُ هذا سيتعجبُ من عملِها، وسيَستغلُّها
وسيُساعدُ الآخرين لينتفعوا منها أيضاً. 
مَنْ لا يَفْهمُ
سيَظل عبد الروحِ الذي يَمُوتُ ويُدانُ.
إلى هؤلاء أُوجّهْ كلامَ دينونتى
لأنهم يُعرقلونَ عملَي الإلهي ويصبحون شركاءَ للشيطانِ.
عندما يُدينونَ
فأنهم يَخبئون ويَضطهدونَ الذي لا يَأْتي مِنْ مخلوق
بل مِنْ الخالقِ
إن ذكائَهم يُحدثُ ضغوطاً على عقولِهم الطفوليةِ. 
إنني أُظهرُ معرفتَي لمن دَعوتُهم صَغاري
وبالمقابل, أخفيها عنْ المتكبرينِ.
أحبائي, اسْمحُوا لي أن أسُكْب نفسي فيكم. 
صيروا نبض قلبِي
لأن هناك دائماً شخصا ما يَقْمعُ محبّتَي*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*فى آلامِي
أُريد أَنْ تَأخذوا فى الاعتبار وقبل كل شيء
المرارة التي سببتها معْرِفتي للآثامِ التي تُظلّمُ ذهنَ الإنسانِ وتقُودُه نحو الانحراف. 
إن هذه الآثامِ ستكون مقبولة فى أغلب الأحيان كثمرة ميولِ طبيعيةِ تدعون أنها لا يُمْكن مُقاومَتها بإرادة الإنسان.
اليوم، يَعِيشُ كثيرَين في خطايا خطيرةِ
ويَلُومُون الآخرين 
أَو القضاء والقدرَ 
دون أن يحاولوا التَخَلُّص مِنْها. 
لقد رَأيتُ هذا في جثسيماني 
وعَرفتُ الشرَّ العظيمَ الذى ستستغرق فيه نفسي. 
لقد رأيت كثيرين جداً فْقدُوا بمثل هذا
وكَمْ عَانيتُ من أجلهم!
هكذا بمثالِي
بغسل أقدامِهم
وبأن أصبحُت غذائَهم
علّمتُ تلاميذي أن يسَنَدَ كُلّ منهم الآخر. 
لقد كانت الساعة التى لأجلها جُعِلَ إبن الإله إنسانَا ومخلصَ لجنس البشر كَانتْ تَقتربُ
أنها الساعة التى سيُريقُ فيها دمَّه ويَبذل فيها حياتَه من أجل العالمِ.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*لقد أردتُ في تلك اللحظة أن أكُونَ في صلاةِ وأن أهبَ نفسي لإرادة أبي
 آنذاك
كَانَت إرادتي كإنسان تهزم المقاومةَ الطبيعيةَ للألم العظيمِ المُعد لي مِن قِبل أبينا
أبي الذي كُان مجْروحُاً أكثر مِنْ نفسي. 
حينئذ، وضعت نفسي بين تلك النفوس المفقودة لأصلّحَ ما قد فسد. 
إن قدرتي تستطيع أَنْ تَفعلُ كُلّ شئ
لكنى أخترت العجز 
لأُضيفه لعجز الآخرين
وقدمت هذا العجزِ بنفسي 
بحبِّ لانهائيِ.
آلامي . . 
يا لها من هاوية لا تنتهي مِنْ المرارةِ أحاطتْ بنفسي! 
كم يُخطئ من يُظن أنّه يَفْهمُها
رغم أنه يُفكّرُ فقط فى آلامِ جسدِي الرهيبة.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*أبنائي
لقد ادّخرتُ لَكم مشاهد أخرى مِنْ المآسي العميقةِ التي عِشتُها 
وكم أُريدُ أن أشَارُككم فيها 
لأنكم من الذين أعطاهم لى الأبِّ في البستان.
أحبائي
تعلّمُوا أنّ الشيءَ الضروريَ الوحيدَ
عندما تتمرد طبيعتِكَم عليكم
هو أَنْ تُخْضعَوا نفوسكم بتواضعِ واسْتِسْلام لتتمموا إرادة الرب.
لقد أردتُ أَنْ أُعلّمَ النفوس أن الأَعْمالَ الهامة يجب أنْ تُعدَ وتُنشّطَ من خلال الصلاةِ. 
في الصلاةِ
تكون النفس مُحَصَّنةُ ضد أكثر الأمور صعوبةً 
ويَتواّصل الرب مع النفس 
يمْنحُها مشورةَ 
يُلهمها 
حتى لو لم تكن النفس مدركة لذلك.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*لقد ذهبت إلى البستان مع ثلاث مِنْ تلاميذي
لأعلّمَهم أن طاقاتِ النفس الثلاث يَجِبُ أَنْ ترافقهم وتساعدهم في الصلاةِ.
تذكّرْوا، من الذاكرة، المعونات الإلهية
كمال الرب
رأفته
قدرته
رحمته
والحبّ الذي يكنه لَكم. 
بعد ذلك
أنظروا بفَهْم كَيفَ تُكافئوه عن الأعاجيبَ التي فعَلَها لَكم ….
من خلال الصلاةِ
في خلوتكم وصمتِكَم
أسْمحُوا لإرادتكم أن تتحرك كي تفعل المزيد والأفضل للرب
اسمحوا أَنْ تكونوا مُكرّسَين لخلاص النفوس
سواء بعملِكَم الرسوليِ 
أَو بحياتِكَم المتواضعةِ والخفيةِ.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*اطرحْوا ذواتكم بتواضع كمخلوقات في حضرِة خالقِها
مجّدْوا مقاصدَه لكم، مهما كُانت
أودعوا إرادتكم للإرادة الإلهية.
فبهذه الطريقة قدّمتُ نفسي لإتْماْم عملِ فداء العالمِ. 
آه! 
يا لها من لحظة عندما أحسستُ بكُلّ ذلك العذابِ الذى سيأتي علىّ
العذاب الذي كان علىّ أَنْ أَعانيه في آلامِي
الافتراءات
الإهانات
الجَلْد
الركل
تاج الشوكِ
العطش
الصليب …
كُلّ ذلك عْبُرِ أمام عيناي في نفس الوقت الذي اخترق ألمَ حادَّ قلبَي
لقد عبرت المخالفات والآثام والرجس الذى سَيُقترف بمرور الوقتِ. 
أننى لَم أرَاها فقط
بل أحسست بها وانغرست فىّ بكُلّ بشاعة
وبهذه الطريقة قدّمتُ نفسي إلى أبي السماويِ 
لأنَاشَدَة الرحمةِ.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*ابنائي
لقد قدّمتُ نفسي كسوسنة كي أهْدِئ غضبِ أبى واسترضى حنقه. 
ومع ذلك
بكثير من الجرائمِ وبكثير من الآثامِ
جازت فى طبيعتي البشرية معاناة مُميتة 
لحدّ العرِّقِ دماً.
هَلْ من المُمكن لهذا الألمِ وهذا الدمِّ أن يصْبَحُ بلا فائدةَ لكثير من النفوس؟ 
إن حبّي كَانَ أصلَ آلامِي
إن لم أريده
مَنْ كان يستطيع أن يمَسّني؟ 
لقد أردتُه
ولإتْماْمه
استخدمتُ أقسي من فى البشر.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*قبل المعاناة، عَرفتُ في نفسي كُلّ المعاناة واستطعت أَنْ أُقيّمَها بالكامل. 
لكن بالرغم من ذلك
عندما أردتُ أن أعَاني
كَانَ عِنْدي الإحساسُ البشريُ بكُلّ الآلام. 
لقد أَخذتُها كلّها
على الرغم من المعرفةَ الكاملة لها وتقييمَها.
عند التكلم عن آلامي
لا أَستطيعُ الدُخُول فى كثير من التفاصيل. 
لقد فعلت ذلك مرات أخري ولم تَستطيعُوا فَهْمها 
بسبب طبيعتكَم البشريةِ
أنكم لا تَستطيعُوا فهم المدى الهائلَ للآلامِ التي قَاسيتُها.
نعم
إني أُنيرُكم
لَكنِّي أَظْلُّ داخل حدّود لا تَستطيعُون أن تتخطوها. 
لقد أعلنتُ كُلّ آلامي لأمِّي فقط
لِهذا فأنها قَاستْ منها أكثر مِنْ أي شخص.
لكن العالمَ سَيَعْرفُ اليوم أكثر مِما سَمحتُ له حتى الآن
لأن أبَي يُريدُ ذلك وبهذه الطريقِة. 
لهذا السببِ, يَزدهرُ بصيصَ من الحبِّ في كنيستِي 
بسبب كُلّ الظروف المتغيرة التي أَخذتْني مِنْ البستان إلى الجلجثة. 
إنني أُظهرُ آلامَي لأحبائي الذين كانوا معي في البستان أكثر مِنْ أي شخص آخر
فأنهم قادرين على ذكر الشّيء الذي يُناسب الفكر الحديثِ
وإن استطاعوا
فأنهم يَجِبُ أَنْ يَفعلوا ذلك. 
لِهذا يَجِبُ أَنْ تُدوّنَوا كُلّ ما أُخبرُكم به يا صغارى
فمن أجلَكم
 ومن أجل كثيرين آخرين
ومن أجل راحة النفوس 
ومن أجل مجد الثالوثِ القدّوسِ الذي يُريدُ أنّ تكون معاناتي في جثسيماني معروفةً.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*إن نفسى حزينةُ حتى الموتِ
في حين‏ أن الحزن لا يمكن أن يكون سبباً طبيعياً للموتِ
لقد أردتُ اختِبار حزنِ النفس
ذلك الحزن الذي يتضمّنَ الغيابِ الكاملِ لتأثيرِ اللاهوتِ 
والتواجد المفجعِ لأسبابِ آلامِي.
في نفسي
التى كَانت تتُعذّبُ حتى الموتِ
كَانتْ كُلّ الأسباب التي دَفعتْني لجَلْب الحبِّ إلى الأرضِ حاضرة
أولهاً كَانتْ الإهاناتَ التى وُجهت ضدّ مُعاناتي الإلهية كإنسان
مع الإدراك الكامل بإلوهيتي. 
أنكم لا تَستطيعُوا بُلُوغ أيّ شئِ يُماثل مثل هذا النوع من المعاناة 
لأن الإنسانَ الذي يأثمَ يفْهمُ بنوري الجزء الذي يتوافق معه
وفى مراتِ عديدة يفهمه بشكل ناقص
أنه لا يَفقه مدى ما تُعنيه الخطيةَ أمامي. 
لذلك السببِ
فأن اللاهوت وحده من يستطيع أَنْ يَعْرفَ بوضوح فداحة الإساءة التى توُجه إليه.
وعلى الرغم من هذا
فأنه يَجِبُ على البشر أَنْ يكُونَوا قادرين على تَقديم معرفةِ كاملةِ وحُزن حقيقي وتوبة للاهوتِ
وأنا أستطيع أَنْ أَدع الإنسانيةَ تَفعْلُ ذلك حينما تَرْغبُ. 
أننى أفعْلُ هذا في الحقيقة بتقديم معرفتِي التي تعَمل داخلي كإنسان
كإنسان يحَملَ وزر الإساءة ضدّ الإله.
هذه كَانتْ رغبتَي
أنه من خلالي
يكون لدى الخاطئ التائِب طريقةُ ليتَقدم لإلهَه باعتراف بالإساءة التى أُقترفها
وأنّا
بإلوهيتِي
أستطيع أيضاً أَنْ أتلقّى الفَهْم الكاملَ لما أُقترف ضدّي.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*لقد كُنْتُ حزيناً حتى الموتِ 
لأنني رأيت التراكمَ الهائل للخطايا التى تُقترفَ في كل موضع
فأن كان لأجل خطية واحدة اختبرتُ موتاً لا شبيه له
فماذا ممكن أَنْ أَختبرُ لأجل مزيجِ من كُلّ الخطايا؟ 
"حزينة هي نفسي حتى الموتِ …" 
حزناً أحدثَ داخلى تخلى عن كُلّ قوّة
حزناً صار له مركزا فيّ
أنا الربوبية
تجمّعُت تجاهى كل تيارات الذنوب ورائحة نتانة كل النفوس التى تعفنت بكُلّ أنواع الرذائل. 
لذلك السببِ
كُنْتُ الهدف والسهم فى آن واحد
كإله, كنت الهدف
وكإنسان, كنت السهم. 
وما أن غُمرت بكُلّ الخطايا
ظَهرتُ أمام أبي وكانى الأثيم الوحيد. 
إن حزناً أعظم مِنْ هذا لا يمكن أَنْ يَوجدَ
ولقد أردتُ أن أناله بالكامل
من أجل محبِّتي للأبِّ
ومن أجل رحمتي بكم جميعاً.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*إن كان الإنسان لا يَنتبهَ لهذه الأمور
فأنه يَتأمّلُ فى معانى هذه الكلماتِ التي تَتضمّنُ كُلّ جوهري كإله وكإنسان بلا جدوى. 
أنظروا إلىّ في سجنِ الروحِ الهائل هذا. 
ألا أَستحقُّ الحبَّ لكوني جاهدتُ وتألمت كثيراً؟ 
ألا أَستحقُّ أن تعدني الخليقة من خاصتها
عالمين أنّني بذلت نفسي بالكامل وبلا تحفّظ؟ 
اشْربُوا جميعاً مِنْ ينبوع صلاحي الذى لا ينضبِ. 
اشربْوا! 
فإني أُقدّمُ لكم أحزانَي في البستان
قدموا لى أحزانَكَم
كُلّ أحزانكَم. 
إني أُريدُ أن أصِنعَ من أحزانِكَم باقة من البنفسجِ
يُتجّهُ عطرها دوماً نحو لاهوتِي.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*"أبّتاه، إن أمكنُ، أبعد هذا الكأسِ عني، لكن لتكن لا إرادتي لا إرادتك"
لقد قُلتُ هذا بعلو المرارةِ
عندما أَصْبَحَ ثقل الحمل الذي وُضع علىّ قَدْ صار دموياً 
حتى إن نفسي أحسّتْ بنفسها في ظلمةِ لا يمكن تُصديقها. 
لقد قُلتُ ذلك للأبِّ لأني بأخذ كُلّ الملامة 
قدّمتُ نفسي أمامه كالأثيم الوحيد الذى أُفُرغتْ فيه كُلّ عدالته الإلهية. 
فأحسست بالَحْرُمان مِنْ إلوهيتِي
فقط إنسانيتي هى الى ظَهرتْ أمامي. 
خُذْ منّي أيها الآب هذا الكأسِ المريرِ التى تقدمها لي 
والتى قَبلتُها عندما أتيتُ إلى هذا العالمِ لأجل محبِّتكَ
لقد بلغت لنقطة صرت لا أُميّزُ فيها حتى نفسي. 
أيها الأبّ
يا من يَحبُّني
لقد جَعلَت الآثم ميراثِي
وهذا يَجْعلُ وجودي أمامك لا يطاق. 
لكون جحود البشرِ قد صار معروفاً لي
فكيف سأَتحمّلُ أن أَرى نفسي وحيداً؟ 
إلهي
 أرحمني من تلك العزلة العظيمةِ التي وجدت نفسي فيها. 
أحتى أنت تُريدُ أن تتَخلّي عنّيِ؟ 
أَيّ معونة سَأَجِدُ إذن في مثل هذا السحق العظيمِ؟ 
لماذا تَضْربُني أنت أيضاً بهذه الطريقةِ؟ 
نعم، أنك تَحْرمُني منك
إني أَحسُّ وكأني أَسْقطُ فى هاويةِ لا أُميّزُ فيها حتى يَدَّكَ في مثل هذا الوضع المأسوي. 
إن الدمّ الذي يَتسرّبُ من جسدِي يَعطيك شهادةَ عن انسحاقِي تحت يَدِّكَ القويَّةِ.
لهذا الحدّ صَرختُ
سَقطتُ. 
لكن بعد ذلك واصلت مناجاتى لأبى
أنك مُحق أيها الأب القدوس أن تَفعلُ بي ما تُريده. 
إن حياتي لَيستْ ملكي
أنها لك بالكلية
أننى لا أُريدُ أن تكون إرادتي
بل بالأحرى إرادتك أنت
لقد قَبلتُ الموت على الصليبِ
وها أنا أَقْبلُ أيضاً الموتَ الظاهرَي عنْ إلوهيتِي.
أنه العدل. 
كُلّ هذا ينبغى أَنْ أَهِبَه لك
وقبل كُلّ شيءِ
يَجِبُ أَنْ أُقدّمَ لك ذبيحة ربوبيتى التي تَوحدُني بك. 
نعم أيها الأبّ
بالدمِّ الذي تَراه
أُؤكّدُ هبتي وقبولي
فالتكن إرادتك
لا إرادتي …*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*على الرغم مِنْ كُلّ شيءِ
على الرغم من الثقل الهائل والإعياء الفظيع
بالإضافة إلى العرقِ الدمِّوي
كُنْتُ قَدْ ضُرِبتُ بطريقة بحيث أنّني عندما ذَهبتُ للبَحْث عن تلاميذي
أحسست بالإنهاك على نحو مريع.
بطرس
يوحنا
يعقوب
أين أنتم؟ 
أنّني لا أَراكم
استيقظُوا
أنْظرُوا وجهِي
أنظروا كيف يَرتعدُ جسدَي في تلك المحنةِ التي أَقاسيها! 
لماذا أنتم نَيامُ؟ 
استيقظُوا وصلّوا مَعي
لقد عرّقتُ دمّاً من أجلَكم!
بطرس
يا تلميذي المُختَاَر
 ألا تهتمُّ بآلامِي؟ 
يعقوب
لقد أعطيتُك أفضلية أكثر
انْظرُ إلي وتذكّرُني! 
وأنت يا يوحنا
لماذا تَدع نفسك مَستغرقُة فى النومِ مَع الآخرين؟ 
أنك تستطيع أن تتحمّل أكثر مِنْهُمْ …  
لا تنَاموا
تيقظوا وصَلوا مَعي!
هذا ما حَصلتُ عليه
التمست العزاءِ فوَجدتُ مأساةً مرّةً. 
حتى هم لَيسَوا مَعي. 
إلى من سواهم سَأَذْهبُ؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*لقد أعطاَني أبي بالحقيقة ما طَلبتُه كي تَقِعُ كُلّ دينونة البشر علىّ. 
أبتاه
أعُني! 
أنك تستطيع أَنْ تَفعلُ كُلّ شئ
فأعني!
لقد صَلّيتُ مرة آخري كإنسان قد أنهار كُلّ رجاءه 
إنسان لتمسَ الفهمَ والعزاءَ مِنْ الأعالي. 
لكن ماذا يستطيع أن يفعل أبي ؟
إن كنت أنا من اخترت بحرية أَنْ أَسدد عن كُلّ شيءِ؟ 
إن اختياري لم يتَغيّرَ. 
ومع ذلك
فقد بلغت مقاومةَ طبيعيتى البشرية أقصاها.
فسَقطتُ على الأرض على وجهِي مرة أخرى بسبب الخزي من كُلّ آثامكَم
لقد طَلبتُ مِنْ أبي مرة أخري أن يبعد عنى تلك الكأسِ
لَكنَّه أجابَ بأنّه إن لَمْ أَشْربْها، فسَيَكون كما لو أنَّي لمَ أجئ إلى هذا العالمِ
من جهتي
فيكفى عْزاء لنفسي, أن تتحمل عديد مِنْ المخلوقاتِ جزءَا من آلامِي في البستان.
لقد أجبتُ: 
"أبّتاه، لتكن لا إرادتي، بل إرادتك أنت
إن هذا الملاكِ قد أَكّدَ لي محبّتِكَ
وهذا الفرح القصيرِ الذي أرسلتَه لي
قد فعَلَ عملا جيداً حتى مع مقاومتِي الطبيعيةِ
هبني خليقتَي
خليقتى التى افتديتُها
أنك أنت بنفسك تَأْخذُهم لأنه من أجلك قَبلتُ هذا
إنى أُريدُ أن أراك راضياً
إني أُقدّمُ لك كل آلامَي وثبات إرادتي
فإرادتى لا تتعارض بالحقيقة مَع إرادتك
لأننا لنا دوماً إرادة واحدة…  *


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*أبّتاه..........
أَني مُنسحق لأنه هكذا سَيَكُونُ حبّنا معروف
لتكن لا أرادتي 
بل أرادتك أنت!
لقد عدت مرة أخري لأيقظ تلاميذي
لكن أشعةَ العدل الإلهي تَركتْني في أخدود دائم …  
لقد أصبحوا مُمتَلَئينَ بالخوفِ عندما رَأوني هكذا
ومن تألم بالأكثر كَانَ يوحنا. 
لقد صمت … 
وهم صَدموا …  
بطرس فقط هو الذى كَانَ يمتلك الشجاعةُ ليتكَلم. 
مسكين أنت يا بطرس
إن عَرفَت فقط أن جزءِ من قلقي كَانَ بسببك.
لقد أَخذتُ رفاقي الثلاثة كي أَستريح فيهم وفي محبِّتهم
كي يُساعدَوني بمشاركتي أحزانِي ويصلّوا مَعي …  
كَيفَ أَصِفُ ما أحسست به عندما رأيتهم نيام؟
كم يَعاني قلبَي حتى اليوم
إنى أريدُ أن أجد الراحةِ في أحبائي
فأَذْهبُ إليهم
فأَجِدُهم نيام.............. 
أكثر مِنْ مرة
عندما أريد أن أيْقظهم وأن أخرجُهم من ذواتهم
عندما أريد أن أبعدهم عن مشغوليتهم
فأنهم يُجيبونَني
إنْ لمْ يكن بالكلماتِ 
يكون بالتصرفات
"لَيسَ الآن، أَننى بغاية الُتعِبُ
فلدى الكثير لأفعله
إن هذا ضار بصحتِي
إني بحاجة لقليل من الوقت قليل
إني أُريدُ بَعْض السلامِ.
فأَلحُّ
وبلطف أُخبرُ تلك النفس: 
لا تَخَافْي إن تْركُت راحتَكَ من أجلى
فأنى سَأَجازيك
تعالي وصلّي مَعي
فقط لساعة واحدة! 
أنظري
هذه هى اللحظةُ التى أنا بحاجة فيها إليك!
فتُجيب النفس
هلا َتوقّفُت؟ 
هَلْ أنك مُطالب ببرنامجَ؟
كَمْ من مرّة أَسْمعُ نفس هذه الإجابة!
يا لك من نفس مسكينة
أنك لست قادرة أن تسهري معى ساعةِ واحدة 
قريباً سَأَجيءُ
وأنت لَنْ تَسْمعَيني
لأنك ستكوني نائمة. 
سَأُريدُ أن أمَنْحك النعمة
لكن لكونك نائمة
فلَنْ تَكُونَي قادرة على تَلْقيها. 
مَنْ سيكون متأكّداً أنّه سيكون لديه القوة فيما بعد ليستيقظُ؟
من المُمكنُ أن تكونوا محْرُومِين من الطعام
ونفوسكم ضعيفة
قَدْ لا تَستطيعُوا الخُرُوج مِنْ تلك اللامُبالاة. 
هناك نفوس كثيرة بُاغتها الموتِ وسطِ نومها العُميقِ
فأين وكيف استيقظوا؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*أحبائي ...........
أُريدُ أَنْ أُعلّمَكم أيضاً كَمْ هو عديم الفائدة وعقيم أَنْ تَبْحثَوا عن الراحةِ في المخلوقاتِ.
أنها غالباً ما تكون نائمة
فبدلاً مِنْ أنْ أجد الراحةَ التي أبْحثُ عنها فيهم
شعرت بالمرارةِ لأنهم لا يُستجيبون لما احتاجه منهم 
ولا لمحبِّتي.
عندما صَلّيتُ لأبي وطَلبتُ المعونة
كَانتْ نفسي الحزينة والمخذولة تَعاني حزنَ الموتِ. 
لقد بَدوتُ مَقْهُوراً بثقلِ أسوأ جحودِ.
إن الدمّ الذي تدفق من كُلّ مسام جسدِي والذى تفجر بعد وقت قصير مِنْ كُلّ جراحاتي
سَيَكُونُ بلا فائدةَ لعدد عظيم مِنْ النفوس التي سَتُفْقَدُ. 
كثيرين سيُهينونَني 
كثيرُين لن يَعْرفوني! 
لاحقاً سأُريقُ دمَّي من أجل الجميع 
واستحقاقاتي سَتُقدّم لكل واحد مِنْهم
دمّا إلهيا! 
استحقاقات لا نهائية! 
ورغم ذلك
سيكون بلا فائدة لنفوس كثيرة
لكن في ذلك الوقت
كنت فى سبيلي لمواجهة أمور أخرى
وصممت إرادتي على أتمام آلامِي.
أيها البشر..........
إن تألمت
فبالتأكيد لن يكون ذلك بلا ثمرِ 
ولا بلا سبب. 
إن الثمار التي نِلتُها كَانتْ المجد والحبّ. 
أن الأمر يرجع إليكم الآن
أن تبرهنوا لى
بمعونتي
أنّكم تُقدّرُون عملَي.
أنني لن أكل أبداً! 
فتعالوا إليّ! 
تعالوا إلى من يرتجف حباً بكم 
تعالوا لمن يَعْرفُ
ولا أحد سواه يعرف
كَيفَ يَعطيكم الحبَّ الحقيقيَ الذي يَسود فى السماء 
والذي يُغيّرُكم الآن على الأرضِ.
إن النفوس التي تَتذوّقُ عطشَي
ستشرب مِنْ كأسِي المرِّ والمجيدِ
لأني أقول لكم أنّ الأبَ يُريدُ ادِّخار بعض مِنْ قطراتَ هذا الكأسِ لَكم. 
فكّرْوا بشأن تلك القطراتِ القليلة التى أَخذتْ منّي 
وبعد ذلك
إن آمنتم
اخبرُوني بأنّكم لا تُريدُونها. 
أنني لم أضع حدوداً 
ولا يَجِبُ أن تضعوا أَنْتم حدوداً. 
لقد سُحقت بلا رحمةِ
لأجل الحبِّ
فيَجِبُ أَنْ تَسْمحَوا لي بسحق تقييمكم لذواتكَم.
إننى أَنا من يَعْملُ فيكم
بالضبط كما عَملَ أبى فيّ عندما كنت في البستان.
أنه أَنا من يَعطيكم الآلامَ 
كي تكونوا سعدَاء ذات يوم. 
كُونُوا مُطيعين 
كُونُوا مُطيعين بإقتدائكم بى
فهذا سيساعدُكم كثيراً 
وسيرضينني بقدر عظيم. 
لا تَفْقدْوا أيّ شئَ
بل بالأحرى اكتسبُوا الحبَّ. 
كَيْفَ إنى أَسْمحُ لأحبائي أن يُعَانوا من خسائرِ حقيقيةِ 
بينما هم يُحاولوا إظْهار الحبَّ لى؟
إني أَنتظرُكم.
إني أَنتظرُ دائماً 
ولَنْ أُكل. 
فتعالوا إليّ؛ 
تعالوا كما أنتم، 
أنه لا يَهْمُّ طالما أنكم ستأتون. 
حينئذ سَتَرون أنّني سَأُزيّنُ جباهَكَم بالجواهرِ
سأزينها بقطراتِ الدمِّ تلك التي سَكبتُها في جثسيماني
إن تلك القطراتِ هي قطراتكم أنتم
إن كنتم تُريدُونها
فتعالوا أيتها النفوس
تعالوا إلى يسوع الذي يَدْعوكم.
لقد قُلتُ "أبتاه"؛ ولَمْ أَقُلْ "إلهي"
وهذا ما أُريدُ أن أعلمه لكم
عندما تُعاني قلوبكَم أكثر
يَجِبُ أَنْ تَقُولَوا "أبتاه" وتَسْألُونه التعزيةِ. 
أظهرْوا له آلامَكَم ومخاوفكَم
وبأنُّين ذكّرُوه بأنّكم أبنائه
أخبرْوه أنّ نفوسكم لَمْ تعُدْ تَستطيعُ أن تتَحَمُّل! 
اسألْوه بثقة الأطفال وانتظرِوا
لأن أبّوكم سَيُساعدُكم
نه سَيهبكم القوّة الضرورية للتغلب على متاعبكم
لأنكم وثقتم به …
هذه هى الكأسُ التي قَبلتُها وشربتها لآخر قطرة. 
كُلّ ما أريد أن أعلمه لكم يا أبنائي الأحباء: لا تظنوا مرة أخري أنّ الآلام عديمة الفائدةُ. 
إن لم تَروا نَتائِجَ تتحقّق دائماً، أخضعوا لقضائكم 
واسْمحَوا للإرادة الإلهية أن تتحقّقُ فيكم.
أنني لَمْ أُتراجعْ. 
بل بالعكس
على الرغم من علمي بأنهم لا بُدَّ أنْ يَعتقلوني فى البستان
إلا إني ظَللتُ هناك. 
أنني لَمْ أُردْ الهُرُب مِنْ أعدائي …
ابنائي.............
اسْمحُوا لدمِّي أن يرِوي وأن يقْوِي أسباب صغرِكَم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*بعد أن أرُاحَني رسولِ أبَي
رَأيتُ يهوذا يَقتربُ مِني ويتَبعَه كُلّ الذين سيَعتقلُونني.
كَانَ لديهم حبالُ وعصي وحجارة … 
لقد تَقدّمتُ نحوهم وسألتهم:
عن مَنْ تَبْحثُون؟ 
وبينما كان يهوذا يُربت على كتفِي
قبّلَني …!
نفوس كثيرة جداً خانتْني وسَتخُونُني بثمنِ لذّة تعسة
لأجل لذّةِ مؤقتة وعابرة … 
يا لها من نفوس مسكينة
تلك التى تَبْحثُ عن يسوع
كما بحث عنى هؤلاء الجنود.
أحبائي..........
يا من تَأْتون وتأخذوني فى أحضانكم
يا مَنْ تخبروني مرات عديدة أنكم تحبونني… 
هل ستسلمونني بعد أن تلاقوني؟ 
أنه في المواضعِ التي ترتادونها توجد هناك الأحجار التي تَجْرحُني
توجد هناك المحادثات التي تُهينُني
وأنتم
يا من تتناولوني اليوم
أنكم تفْقدُون بهاء النعمة الجميل هناك.
لماذا تُسلّمُني النفوس التي تَعْرفُني بهذه الطريقةِ 
بينما تَفتخر في أكثر من مناسبة بأنْها نفوس نقية وتتباهى بأعمال المحبة؟ 
متباهية بكُلّ الأمور التي من الممكن أَنْ تُساعدَهم حقاً على اكتسابَ استحقاقاتَ أعظمَ… 
لكنها ليست سوى ستار لإخْفاء جرائمهم 
ولاكتناز خيرات أرضِية؟
تيقظُوا وصلّوا! 
قاتلوا بلا راحةِ ولا تجعلوا ميولَكَم السيئةَ وعيوبَكم تُصير مألوفةَ لكم.
لا تُظنوا أن النفوس التي تَخُونُني وبذلت نفسها لخطيةِ مُهلكة، أنها قد بَدأَت بخطية مُهلكة. 
عادة ما يبدأ السقوط العظيم بأمر صغير
بأمر تتمتع به النفس
بضعف
بقبول للمحظور
بلذّة غير مُحرّمْة لكنها غير لائقة بالمرة… 
بهذه الطريقة، تبدأ النفس فى إعماء نفسها
فتضعفُ في النعمة
وتَقوّي المشاعر
وفى النهاية
تنهزم.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*افهمْوا هذا
إن كان من المُحزن أن أتَلْقي الإهانةً والجحود مِنْ أيّ نفس
فأن الحزن يكون أعظم عندما يحدث هذا من أحبائي
من النفوس المُختارة. 
ومع ذلك
فبإمكان الآخرين أَنْ يَعوضُونني وأن يَعزّونَني.
أحبائي...............
يا من اخترتُهم ليكونوا موضع راحتي
ليكونوا بستان فرحي
إنني أَتوقّعُ منكم حنان أعظم
وداعة أكثر
والكثير الكثير من الحبّ.
إنى أَتوقّعُ منكم أن تكونوا البلسمَ الذي يَداوي جراحَي،
إنى أتوقع منكم أن تُنظفوا وجهِي الذى صار قبيحاً وقذراً
أتوقع أن تسَاعَدَوني أن أهب النور لعديد من النفوس العمياءِ التي تَعتقلُني في ظلمةِ الليلِ 
وتُقيدني لتُسلمني للموتَ.
لا تَتْركْوني وحيداً… 
استيقظُوا وتعالوا
فأن أعدائي قد وصِلوا!*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*عندما اقترب الجنود قُلتُ لهم: ها أَنا
هذه الكلماتِ نفسهاِ أُكرّرُها للنفس التي على وْشَكَ السقوط فى الإغراءِ وأقول لها
"ها أَنذا"
ما زال هناك وقت
وإن أردُت
فأنا سَأَغْفرُ لك
وبدلاً من أن تقيديني بحبالِ الخطية
سَأَقيدك أَنا بأواصر المحبِة. 
تعالي .............
فأَنا من يَحبُّك
أنا من يُشفق كثيراً على ضعفِكِ
أنا من يَنتظرُ بلهفة أن يسْتِقْبلك في أحضانه.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*إن حادثة أعتقالى لهي اختبار جيد لَهُ أهميةِ كثيرة
إن لم يوجه بطرس تلك الضربةِ لملخس
لما كان عندي فرصةَ لألفت انتباهِكَم للطريقةَ التى أُريدُكم أَنْ تَستخدموها فى النضال من أجلي.
حينئذ استخدمت تصرف بطرس لأحذركم وأعدتُ لملخس أذنه لأنني لا أَحْبُّ العنفَ
لكوني إله الحريَّةِ
لكن لاحظُوا إنني حذرته من فعل هذا
لقد أظهرت لبطرس رغبتي الراسخة أن تكتمل آلامي وجُعِلتُه يَتأمّلُ حقيقة أنّني إن أردتُ
لكان الأبّ يُدافعُ عنّي بملائكتِه.
أنظروا كم عدد الأشياء في حادثة واحدة فقط؟ 
لكن الشيءَ الأساسي هو الدرسُ الذى كان لا بُدَّ أنْ أَعطيه لكم جميعاً حول مواجهة أعدائكَم. 
مَنْ هو مثلي سيفعْلُ هكذا
أنه سيَسْمحُ لنفسه أَنْ تؤْخَذَ حيثما يُريدونَ أَخْذه
لأنه سَينال في لحظاتِ القوة التي لا تُلتمس من قبل العالمِ 
ولا بالخبرة البشرية 
ولا بذكاء محبة الذات.
كلا
مَنْ هو مثلي سَيظل في الوضعِ حيثما وُضِعَ وسَيَتلقّى قوّةَ غير معلومة 
لكنها نشطةَ ليسَيْطَر على معوِّقات نموه
تلميذي الحقيقي يَفعلُ الأشياءَ الأقل احتمالا 
بدون أدني اعتراض على نواياي لَهُ. 
إن العالم يَرضي نفسه بالصفات المميِّزة
بالبَراعَة
بإظهار التفوق. 
هذه هو الروحُ الذي قاتلتُه وغَلبتُه. 
لِهذا أقول لكم تشجعوا
لأني لكوني غلبَته
فالعالمِ لا يستطيع أن يفعل شئ لقَطْع اتحادكم بى الآن 
بشرط أن لا تَتّحدُوا أنتم مَعه.
إن اتحدتم به
سيكون عليكم أَنْ تَعانوا من النتائجَ
بالإضافةِ إلى صعوبة أننى سأعارض أن تغلبوا بأسلحةِ العالمِ.
لذا
لا ضرباتَ مثل ضربة بطرس لآذانِ أعدائكِم 
بدون قبولِ كاملِ للكأسِ الذي أُقدّمُه لكم.
الكأس الذى يَجِبُ أَنْ تَروا فيه إرادتي 
كما رَأيتُ أنا إرادة أبي عندما سَألتُ بطرس الحبيب:
ألا تُريدُني أَنْ أَشْربَ الكأسِ الذي يعطيه لى أبي ؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*تأمّلُوا دائماً فى آلامِي
لكن تغلغلُوا بعمق فى روحِي واحْصلُوا على الانطباعات الني تفيدكم 
الأنطباعات التى تحرّضُكم على أن تقتادوا بى. 
إننى بالطبعً من يَفعْلُ هذه الأشياءِ فيكم
لَكنَّكم يَجِبُ أَنْ تَطبقَوها على أنفسكم
وبعد ذلك سَتنجزون ما أَقُولُه.
آه! 
لو يستطيع الإنسانِ أَنْ يَفْهمَ هذا الجانب من آلامِي!
لكَمْ كان سَيَكُونُ أسهل أن يُثمر وأن يعيش حياتِي مرة آخري!
تقدموا يا أبنائي
فكُلّ شيء إنما هو سؤال عن المحبّةِ ولَيسَ عن أي أمر آخر. 
عن المحبِّة وعن عملِي الذي أُريدُ أن أتممه فيكم
وعن محبتكم لى دائماً. 
توقّفْوا عن التَفكير عَلى نَحوٍ بشري
افْتحُوا أذهانكم لعالمِي
لخاصتي الذين معكم. 
هذا هو المهمُ!
أنكم لي لثلاثة أسبابِ
لأن خَلقتُكم مِنْ لا شيءِ
لأني خلّصتُكم
ولأنكم سَتَتلقّون جزءَ من تاجِ مجدى. 
لِهذا يَجِبُ أَنْ تَتذكّرَوا أنّني أَهتمُّ بكم لهذه الأسبابِ الثلاثة
وبأنّني لا يمكن أَنْ أَفْقدَ اهتمامي بمن خَلقتُهم 
وبمن خلّصَتهم 
وبمن سَيكُونُون مجدى.
أنكم تَقْصدُون هذا الطريقِ ولابد أنْ تُجتازوه بالكامل
كما كَانَ الوضع لي
أنه لَنْ يَكُونَ مفيد لكم فقط بل ولكثيرين مِنْ إخوتِكَم 
الذين يَجِبُ أَنْ يَتلقّوا منّي النعمة والحياة من خلالكم.
تقدّموا
لأني أبتهج بذلك
تعلّمُوا
لأن الحبِّ يريد أن يستحوذ عليكم بالكامل.
إني أَمْنحُكم بركتي
بركة مليئة بالوعدِ. 
أَمْنحُها لكم جميعاً بالقدرة التي َتمتّعُت بها كإنسان
قدرة هى لكم
وفرح بإِنَّني سَأَجازيكم بجائزةِ
جائزة سَتؤكّدُ لكم حبَّي اللانهائيَ لَكم.
لقد حانت ساعتي
الساعة التى ينبغي أنْ أُكملَ فيها التضحيةَ
فأسلّمتُ نفسي للجنود بوداعة الحمل*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*لقد أُقتادونى أمام قيافا
حيث اُستقبلَت بالسخرية وبالإهاناتِ. 
لقد صفعني أحد جنوده على خدِّي
تلك كَانتْ الضربةَ الأولى التى تُلقّيتُها 
والتي رَأيتُ فيها الخطيةَ الهالكةَ الأولى لكثير مِنْ النفوس 
النفوس التي بعد أن تعيشَ في النعمةِ 
تقترفَ تلك الخطيةِ الأولى …  
خطايا أخري كثيرة ستتبع الخطيةِ الأولى تلك
أنها تؤدى كنموذج كي تقترفها نفوس أخرى أيضاً.
تلاميذي تَخلّوا عنّي
بطرس ظَل مُختبئاً خلف سياج
يراقب بين الخدمِ
مُتأثراً بحب الاستطلاع.
لقد كُنْتُ بين رجالَ يَسْعونَ فقط لتَكْويم الجرائمِ ضدّي
تُهَم يُمْكِنُ أَنْ تَحْثَّ غضبَ مثل هؤلاء القضاة الأشرارِ أكثر.
لقد تراءت لى هناك وجوهَ كُلّ الشياطين 
وكل الملائكة الشريرة. 
لقد اتهموني بإقْلاق النظامِ
بالتحريضَ 
بأنني نبي كذاب
لقد اتهمونى بالتجديف 
بانتهاك حرمة السّبتَ
فاهتاج الجنود  بسبب تلك الافتراءات فصاحَوا وتَوعّدَوني.
حينئذ صَرخَ صمتي وارتجفُ جسدَي بالكاملَ
أين أنتم يا تلاميذي ورسلي ؟
أين أنتم يا من كَنتم شهودُ على حياتِي وعلى تعاليمي ومعجزاتِي؟ 
أين أنتم يا من كُنْتُ أَنتظرُ منهم البرهانِ على محبّتهمِ؟
لم يكن هناك شخص واحد ليدِافَع عني. 
لقد كنت وحيداُ 
مُحاطا بالجنود الذين يُريدونَ افتراسي كذئابِ.
تأمّلوا كَمْ أساؤوا معاملتي
صفعنى أحدهم على وجهِي
آخر بصق لعابه عليّ
آخر لوى عنقي ليسُخْرِ مِني
آخر نتف لحيتي
آخر اعتَصرُ أصابعي بين ذراعيه
آخر ضربني فى أحشائي بركبتِه
وعندما وَقِعُت
اقامنى اثنان منهم من شَعرِي.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*بينما كان قلبي يتقدّمُ ليعَاني من كُلّ تلك المِحَنِ
أنكرُني بطرس
بطرس الذي عَيّنتُه قائداُ ورئيسا للكنيسةِ
بطرس الذي وَعد قبل ساعات أن يتبعني حتى الموت
لقد أنكرنى ردَّاً على  سؤال بسيط وجه إليه 
وكان من الممكنُ أنْ يَخْدمَه بتقديم شهادةِ عنّي. 
ولأن الخوف كان قد استولى عليه
عندما تكرر السؤال أقسمُ أنّه لمَ يسَبَقَ أَنْ عَرفَني ولا أنه تلميذي. 
وعندما سألوه للمرّة الثالثة
أجابَ بلعناتِ ردية.
أبنائي الصِغار.............
عندما يَحتجُّ العالم ضدى
فأنى التفت نحو نفوسى المُختَاَرةِ
فأَرى نفسي متروكاً ومُنكراً، 
أتَعْرفُون كَم عظيمَاً يكون حزنُى ومرارةُ قلبِي؟
سَأُخبرُهم كما أخبرتُ بطرس
أحبائي.............
يا من أَحبُّبتهم كثيراً
 ألا تَتذكّرَون اختبارات الحبِّ التي قدمتها لكم؟ 
أنَسيتَم أنّكم مرات كثيرة وَعدتَم بأنّ تكُونَوا أمناء 
وبأَنْكم ستُدافعَوا عنّي؟
أنكم لا تَثِقُون بأنفسكم لأنكم تائهين
لكن إن جئتم باتضاع وبثقةِ قويّةِ
بلا خوفِ
فأنكم ستجدون مُساندة قوية.
أحبائي ..............
يا من تَعِيشُون مُحاطين بعديد من الأخطارِ
لا تَدْخلُوا فى فرص الخطيئةِ من خلال حب الاستطلاع العقيمِ
احترسوا
فأنكم من الممْكِنُ أَنْ تَسْقطَوا مثلما سقط بطرس.
وأنتم ..............
يا من تَعْملُون في كرمي
إن أحسستم بأنكم متأثرين بحب الاستطلاع أَو ببعض الأقتناع الإنسانيِ
سَأُقول لكم أهربوا. 
لكن إن كنتم تَعْملُون لأجل الطاعةِ ومَدْفُوعين بغيرة من أجل النفوس ولأجل مجدى
فلا تخافوا
فأنا سَأُدافعُ عنكم 
وأنكم سَتكونوا من الغالبين.
أحبائي............
إنني أَعلّمُكم قليلا قليلا 
وبكثير من الصبرِ. 
أَنني أتعَزَّى بالتفكيرِ بأني لدى تلاميذ متلهّفين أن يتَعَلّموا. 
هكذا، فإنى أَنْسي إهمالَكَم وأخطائَكَم. *


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*فلنَستمرُّ فى التأمل فى هذه القصّةِ المؤلمةِ
التى سَتدبرون أمر توصيلها للناس بقدر ما تستطيعوا. 
أنني سَأُنيرُكم عن الطريقةِ التى يَجِبُ أَنْ تُسلكونها.
عندما اقتادني الجنود للسجنَ
كَانَ بطرس نِصْف مختبئ في أحد الأفنية‏ ضمن الحشود. 
لقد تلاقت نظراتنا؛
فزاغت عينيه
كَانَ ذلك لجزء من الثانية
ومع ذلك أخبرتُه فيها بالكثير! … 
لقد رَأيتُه يَبْكي بمرارة بسبب خطيتِه
فقلت له بقلبِي: 
إن العدو يحاول أن يمتِلكك
لَكنِّي لم أَتخلّى عنك
إنى أَعْلمُ أنّ قلبَكَ لمَ ينكرَني
فكُنُ مستعدا لمعركةِ اليومِ الجديدِ
للمعاركِ المتكررة ضد قوى الظلمةِ الروحيةِ 
وأعد نفسك لتلقي أخبارِ جيدةِ. 
إلى اللقاء يا بطرس
كَمْ من مرّة أَنْظرُ نحو النفس التي أخطأتُ
لكن هَلْ هى تنْظرُ أيضاً إلىّ؟ 
ليس دائماً ما تلتقي أعينُنا. 
كَمْ من مرّة أَنْظرُ إلى النفس وهي لا تنْظرُ إلّي
أنها لا تراني
أنها عمياء …. 
إني أَدْعوها باسمِها فلا تُجيبُني. 
فأُرسلُ لها أحزان
آلام 
كي ما تستطيع أَنْ تنهض مِنْ نعاسها
لَكنَّها لا تريدُ أن تستِيْقظ.
أحبائي ............
إن لم تَنْظرُوا للسماءِ
فأنكم سَتَعِيشُون ككائنات مَحْرُومة مِنْ الدافع للتوبة
أرفعوا رؤوسكم وتأمّلْوا المسكن الذي يَنتظرُكم.
أبحثوا عن إلهِكَم 
وسَتَجِدُونه دائماً وأعينِه مُثَبّتَة عليكم
وسَتَجِدُون فى نظرتِه سلامَاً وحياةَ.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*تأمّلْوني في السجنِ حيث قَضيتُ جزء عظيم مِنْ الليلِ. 
لقد جاء الجنود ليهينوني بالكلماتِ والتصرفات
لقد دْفعُوني وضْربُوني وسْخرُوا مِنْ حالي كإنسان.
قرب الفجرِ سئموا مني 
فتَركوني وحيداً 
مُكبلاً في غرفة كريهةِ الرائحة ورطبةِ 
غرفة مُظلمةِ ومليئة بالجرذانِ. 
لقد قُيّدوني بحيث كَانَ لِزاماً علّي أَنْ أأظل واقفا
أَو أن أَجْلسَ على حجر مُدبب 
كان كل ما أعطوه لى كمقعد. 
جسدي المتَوَجُّع تخُدّرَ تقريباً من البرد. 
فتَذكّرتُ آلافَ المراتِ التى كانت تغَطّي فيها أمَّي جسدِي عندما أشعر بالبرد…  
فبَكيتُ.
فلنُقارنُ الآن هياكل كنيستى بالسجنِ
وقبل كل شيء، لنقارنه بقلوبِ البشر. 
في السجنِ قَضيتُ ليلةَ واحد …  
فكم عدد الليالي التى أَقضّيها في هياكل كنيستي؟
في السجنِ جَرحني الجنود لكَونهم أعدائي
أما فى هياكل كنيستى فأني أُعاملُ بشكل سيئ وأهان من قبل نفوس تَدْعوني أبَّيها. 
في السجنِ كُنْتُ حزينَا 
خجلانَا 
جوعَانا 
نعسانَا 
بردَانا 
متَوَجُّعا 
متروكا ووحيدا. 
لقد استطعت أَنْ أَرى على مدى الزمن 
كَيف فى كثير من هياكل كنيستى لَنْ يَكونَ عِنْدي سترة الحبِّ. 
كثير من القلوبِ الباردةِ سَتَكُونُ لي مثل ذلك الحجر الذى في السجنِ!
مراتِ عديدة سَأكُونُ عطشانَ للحبِّ
عطشان للنفوس! 
أيامِ عديدة سأَنتظرُ نفوس تزورَني
لتلاقيني في قلبِها لأني قَضيتُ الليلةَ وحيداً 
لقد فكّرتُ بتلك النفوس لتَرْوي عطشَي! 
مراتِ عديدة سأَشتاقُ لأحبائي
سأشتاق لوفائِهم
لكرمِهم!
هَلْ يَعْرفون كَيفَ يُهدّئون هذا الشوق؟ 
أنهم سيهدئونه عندما يكون عليهم أَنْ يَخْضعوا لبَعْض الآلام
هل سَيَعْرفون أن يقولوا لى:
"أن نكُونَ مَعك في وحدتِكَ فهذا سَيُساعدُ على تخفيف أحزانِكَ"؟،
ليتكم على الأقل تتحدوا بى
وطالما أنكم تَعزّون قلبَي
فأنكم ستَطوقونه بالكامل بالسلامِ 
وسيتقوي.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*في السجنِ أحسست بالخجل 
عندما سَمعتُ الكلماتَ المروّعةَ التي قِيلتْ عنيّ، 
وإزداد ذلك الخجلُ عندما رَأيتُ ِأَنَّ هذه الكلماتِ نفسهاِ سَيكرّرُها أحبائي فيما بعد.
عندما صفعتني تلك الأيدي القذرةِ والكريهةِ على وجهي وضَربتْني
رَأيتُ كَمْ من مرّة سَأُصفع وأُضْرَبُ من عديد من النفوس التى تتناولني دون أن تُطهر نفسها مِنْ خطاياها
دون أن تنظيف مسكنها بالأعتراف
إن تلك الآثامِ المألوفةِ تَضْربُني مراراً وتكراراً.
لقد رأيت كيف سيجْعلونني اَنْهضُ بدَفْعي
لكوني بلا قوةَ 
وبسبب السّلاسلَ التى تقيدني
سْأسقطُ على الأرض. 
لقد رَأيتُ كيف أن كثيراً جداً من النفوس التى تقيدني بسلاسلِ الجحودِ ستَتْركني اَسْقطُ على الأحجارِ 
مجدّدينُ خزيي ومُطيلُين وحدتي.
نفوسي المُختَاَرة
تأمّلُوا عريسكم في السجنِ
تأمّلْوني فى ليلة الألمِ تلك 
وخذوا فى الأعتبار أَنَّ هذا الألمِ يطوّلُ في خلو عديد من الهياكل 
وفي برودةِ الكثير من القلوبِ.
إن أردتم أن تعطوني برهانَ على محبِّتكَم 
افْتحُوا لى قلوبَكَم لأستطيع أَنْ أَجْعلَها سجنَي. 
قيدوني بسلاسلِ محبِّتكِم. 
غطّوني بوداعتكم
أطعمُوني بحنانكم
أروا عطشَي بتوهجكم
عزّوا حزنَي ووحدتي بمشاركتكم الأمينةِ. 
لاشوا خجلي بنقاوتِكَم وبنواياكَم الصادقةِ.
إن أردتم أَنْ أَستريحَ فيكم
تفادوا اضطرابات عواطفِكِم 
وحينئذ, وفي صمتِ نفوسكم
سَأَنَامُ بسلام.
من وقت لآخر سَتَسْمعُون صوتَي يُخبرُكم بعذوبة:
عروسي
لكونك الآن موضع راحتَي
فأنا سَأكُونُ موضع راحتك إلى الأبد. 
إليكم يا من تزوّدوني بقلوبِكمَ كسجن بكثير من التكريس والحبّ
إنى أَعِدكمُ بأنّ مكافأتَي سَتكونُ بلا حدودَ
والتضحيات التي قدمتموها لى أثناء حياتِكَم لَنْ تجعلكم فى الموازين لأسفل.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*لقد أَمرَ بيلاطس بأن يَأْخذونني إِلى هيرودس....
أنه إنسان فاسدَ مسكين 
من الذين يبَحثونَ عن اللذة فقطِ 
سْامحاً لها أنْ تُسوقُه إِلى عواطف منحرفةِ. 
لقد كَانَ سعيداً برؤيتي آتياً أمام محكمته لأنه أَملَ أَنْ يَسلّي نفسه بكَلِماتي ومعجزاتي.
خذوا بعين الاعتبار يا أبنائي بالنفور الذي أحسستُ في حضرةِ أكثر البشر أثاره للاشمئزاز
الذي غَطّتْني كلماته وأسئلته وإيماءاته المُتكلَّفة‏ بالارتباك
أيتها النفوس النقية والعفيفة 
تعالى لتحيطى بعريسك وللدِفَاع عنه.
لقد َتوقّعُ هيرودس أَنْ أُجيبه عن أسئلتَه الساخرةَ 
لَكنِّي لم أَلْفظُ بكلمة
لقد صمتَ تماماً أمامه. 
عدم الرد كَانَ أعظم برهانَ استطعت أن أقدمه له عنْ منزلتي. 
لم تكن كلماته البذيئة جديرَة بأن تتلاقى مع كلماتي النقيةِ. 
في نفس الوقت
كان قلبي متّحداَ على نَحْو غَيْر محدود‏ بأبي السماويِ. 
لقد كنت مُستغرقا فى رغبةِ أن أسفك دمِّي حتى أخر قطرة من أجل النفوس.
إن فكرة أن كُلّ إنسان ممن سيَتْبعونني فيما بعد سيقتاد بمثالِي وبكرمِي
أشعلَني بالحب
لذا لَم أمتنع عن ذلك الاستجواب البغيض فقط 
بل أردتُ أن أعدو نحو عذابِ الصليبِ.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*لقد سَمحتُ لهم أن يُعَامَلَوني كإنسان قد فقد عقله
فغَطّوني بملاءة بيضاء 
كعلامة عن سخريتِهم وهزئهم بى. 
بعد ذلك
وسطِ الصيحاتِ الهازئةِ والغاضبةِ
أقتادونى مرة أخرى  لأمثل أمام بيلاطس.
لاحظوا كيف أن هذا الرجلِ المُتحَيَّرِ والمرتبك للغاية 
أنه لا يَعْرفُ ماذا يفعل مَعي. 
ولإسْكات هياج الغوغاءِ
أْمرُ بجَلدي.
في أمثاّلَ بيلاطس
رَأيتُ النفوس التي تَفتقرُ للشجاعةِ والقوة كي تنفِصل بالكامل عَنْ مطالبِ العالمِ وعَنْ ذات طبيعتِها. 
وبدلاً مِنْ الابتعاد عن الأخطارَ التي يُخبرُهم ضميرِهم عنها 
بألا يَنقادوا مِنْ قبل العالمِ ولا مِنْ قبل طبيعتهمِ
يوجههم عقلهم الواعي بأنّ لا يَتبعوا روحِ الصلاح. 
بعد ذلك يَستسلمونَ أمام نزوة
مُمتعين أنفسهم برضي عابر
ويستسلمون جزئياً لما تطالبهم به عواطفهم.
ولإسْكات الشعور بالذّنبِ
يَقُولونَ لأنفسهم 
"لقد حَرمتُ نفسي بالفعل من هذا َوذاك، وذلك يَكْفي"
أنني سَأَقُولُ فقط لهذه النفس:
أنك تَجْلدُيني كما فعَل بيلاطس
لقد أَتخذتَ خطوة
وغداً ستأخذين خطوة أخرى
هَلْ تُخطّطُين لإرْضاء عواطفكَ بهذه الطريقة؟ 
كلا! 
أنها سَتطْلبُ المزيد قريباً
وكما لَمْ يكن لديك شجاعةَ لمُقَاوَمَة طبيعتِكَ في هذا الأمر الصغيرِ
ستكون شجاعتك فيما بعد أقل بكثير 
عندما سَتَكُونُ الواقعة أعظمَ*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*أنظروا إلىّ يا أحبائي
لقد تْركُت نفسي أَقاد بوداعة الحمل لعذابِ الجَلْد الفظيعِ
لقد أنهال الجلادين على جسدِي الممتلئ بالضرباتِ 
المغَمور بالإعياءِ 
لقد جلدونى بقسوة رهيبة 
بسياط من الحبالِ المضَفِورِة 
وبالعصي.
لقد عوقبت بكثير من العنف 
حتى أنه لم يكن هناك جزءَ منّي لم يكُنْ فريسةً للألمِ الرهيب. 
لقد سبّبتْ لى الضرباتُ والركلاتُ جراحَ لا حصر لهاَ… 
مزّقتْ العصي أجزاء مِنْ جلدِي ولحمِي. 
فتفجرت الدمّاء مِنْ كُلّ أعضائي. 
سَقطتُ مراراً وتكراراً بسبب الألمِ الذى تسببه الضرباتِ.
كَانَ جسدي في حالةِ يُرثى لها 
لدرجة إني أشَبهت مِسْخ‏ أكثر مِنْ إنسان. 
لقد فَقدْ وجهِي مَعَالِمُه
لقد كَانَ مُنْتَفخاً بالكامل.
التفكير فى أن نفوس عديدة ستكون مُلهَمة فيما بعد أن تتَبْع خطاي، قد ذوانى حبِّاَ
عندما كنت في السجنِ 
رَأيتُ المقتدين المخلصينَ يَتعلّمونَ مِنْ وداعتي وصبري وصفائي. 
لَيسَ فقط سيَقْبلَون المعاناة والازدراء
بل سيحبون حتى الذين يَضطهدونَهم
وإن أقتضى الأمر
سيَضحّونَ بأنفسهم من أجلهم 
كما ضَحّيتُ أنا بنفسي.
أثناء ساعاتِ العزلة تلك وفي غمرة كثير من الآلام
أصبحتُ متوهجاً أكثر فأكثر برغبتِي بإتْماْم إرادةِ أبَي على نَحْو كامِل‏
وهكذا قدّمتُ نفسي للتكفير عن مجده المُهَان بعمق! 
هكذا كونوا أيتها النفوس التقية
يا من ستَجِدُون أنفسكم في سجنِ اختياري لأجل الحبِ
يا من أكثر مِنْ مرة ستظهرون في نظر الآخرين كمخلوقات عديمة القيمة 
ومن المحتمل مخلوقات ضارّة
لا تخافوا.
دعْوهم يَصْرخونَ ضدّكم
وخلال ساعاتِ الألمِ والعزلة
وحدُوا قلوبَكَم بحمية مع إلهَكَم
موضوع حبِّكَم الوحيدْ.
 أصلحّوا من مجده الذى يُدنّسَ من قبل عديد من الآثامِ.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*فى الفَجرِ أمرهم قيافا أن يقتادوني إلى بيلاطس 
ليُعلنُ عقوبةَ الموتِ. 
استجوبَني بيلاطس
أْملاً أن يجد سبب يُدينني عليه
وفي نفس الوقت كان ضميره يعذّبَه 
لقد شَعرَ بخوف عظيم من الظلمِ الذى كَانَ سيَقترفه. 
أخيراً وَجدَ طريقة ليتَجَاهُلني 
فأرسلني إلى هيرودس.
بيلاطس مثال صادق عن النفوس التي تَشْعرُ بالنعمةِ 
وفي نفس الوقت تدع عواطفهم التي تقع تحت سيطرة العلاقات البشريةِ والمعمية بحبِّ الذات النعمةِ تعُبُر خوفِاً من أن تكون محل سخرية.
أنني لَمْ أُجبْ عن أيّ مِنْ أسئلةِ بيلاطس. 
لكن عندما سَألني: 
هَلْ أنت ملك اليهود ؟
أجبتُه حينئذ بجِدِّيّة‏ واستقامة
أنت قد قُلتَ إني أَنا ملكُ
لكن مملكتَي لَيستْ من هذا العالمِ …
بهذه الكلماتِ أردتُ أَنْ أُعلّمَ عديد مِنْ النفوس 
كيف عندما تواتيهم الفرصةِ لتحمّلَ الألم أَو الإذلال بينما يستطيعوا أن يتَجَنّبونها بسهولة
فأنهم يَجِبُ أَنْ يُجيبوا بسماحة‏
 "إن مملكتي لَيستْ من هذا العالمِ". 
بمعني إني لا أَبْحثُ عن المديح مِن البشر. 
إن مسكني لَيسَ فى هذا العالم
ومع هذا 
فإِنَّني سَأَستريحُ حيثما تكون الراحة حقّيقيةً.
الآن
تشَجَّعواً لإتْماْم واجباتي بدون أن تأَخْذوا في الحسبان رأي العالمِ. 
فإن تقيمه غير مهم
بل يجب أن تتّبعوا صوتِ النعمةِ. 
إن لَم تكونوا قادرين أن تغُلْبوا بمفردكم
أطابوا القوّةِ والنْصحُ
فأنه فى عديد مِنْ المناسباتِ
تعمى العواطفَ والكبرياءَ النفس 
ويدفعَانها للتصَرُّف على نحو خاطئ.
إن الجلادون الذين يُدمّرونَ جسدَي لَيسوا عشَرة ولا عشرون. 
هناك عديد مِنْ الأيادي التي تجَرح جسدَي
متَلْقية العشاء الرباني المُقدس بالأيدي
أنه عمل إبليس الدنس!
كَيْفَ يستطيعوا أن يَتأمّلونَني في هذا الخضم مِنْ الألمِ والمرارةِ دون أن تتأثر قلوبِهم بالشفقةِ علىّ؟ 
لَكنَّهم لَيسَوا الجلادين الذين يَجِبُ أَنْ يَعزّوني
بل أنتم يا أحبائي المختارين
عزّوني كي تهدأ ألامي. 
تأمّلْوا جراحَي وانظروا إن كان هناك أحد قد تألم بقدر ما تألمت 
ليظْهر محبِّته نحوكم.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*لقد عشَت بإرادة أبِي أيامَ مِنْ الحزنِ بلا تَذَمُّر 
بل بقْبولُ ما أرادَ الآب أن أَشْعرُ به. 
عندما اعتقلَت في البستان
كان متّهميني سريعين بكُلّ كذب
 وأنا
بدون أدني مقاومةِ
سَمحَت لهم أن يقتادوني لحيثما أرادوا. 
وعندما أرادوا إحاطة رأسي بتاجِ الشوكِ
أحنيت رأسي دون مقاومةِ
لأني أَخذَت كُلّ شيءَ مِنْ يدي من أرسلَني إلى العالمِ.
عندما أنهك التعب أيدى أولئك الرجالِ القساةِ من قوةِ تسديد الضرب ضدّ جسدِي
وَضعوا تاجُ منسوج من فروعِ الأشواكِ على رأسي
واصطفُّوا أمامي قائلين
انت هكذا ملك
ها نحن نُحيّيك! 
البعضُ صفعني؛ 
آخرين أهانوني؛ 
آخرونُ سددوا ضرباتَ جديدةَ على رأسي، 
أضافت كُلّ ضربة ألم جديد لجسدِي المجَروحَ والمسحوق للغاية.
أَنني مُتعِبُ
ليس لدى مكان لأستريح فيه
فأعيرْوني قلوبَكَم وأياديكم لأغْطي نفسي بمحبِّتكَم
أَنني بردُان ومحمومُ
فاحتضنوني للحظةِ 
قَبْلَ أَنْ يواصلوا تَدْمير هيكلِ الحبِّ هذا.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*لقد دفع الجنود والجلادون جسدَي بأيادي قذرةِ
آخرون دفعوني برماحِهم 
مشمئزينِ من دمائي 
فأُعادُوا فتح جراحي. 
بدَفْعة عنيفة‏ أجلسوني على أحجارِ مًدببة
لقد بكيت بصمتِ بسبب الألمِ. 
فسخروا بطريقة شائنة مِنْ أدمعِي. 
فى النهاية مزّقوا صدغاي
دافعين تاجَ الشوك لأسفل.
خذوا بعين الاعتبار كيف أنني بذلك التاجِ أردَت أن أكفر عن خطيةِ الكبرياءِ لعديد من النفوس 
النفوس التى ترَغْب أن تًمْدَحُ على نحو زائد
تاركين أنفسهم متأثرينَ بآراء العالمِ الكاذبةِ. 
وفوق كل شئ
فقد سَمحَت لهم أن يتوجوا رأسي بالأشواكِ. 
لقد تألم رأسي بقسوة بهذه الطريقةِ لأًكفر من خلال التواضعِ الإختياريِ عن اشمئزاز‏ وكبرياء ومظهرية عديد من النفوس التى بسبب  حالتهم ومنزلتِهم يَدينون بغير استحقاق
رافضُين إتّباع الطريقِ الذى وَضعَ لهم بتدبيري.
ليس هناك طريقَ مُذلُّ عندما يكون مُخَطَّطُ بإرادة الرب … 
بلا طائل تعتزموا أن تخَدْعوا أنفسكم
فكّرُوا فى أتباع  إرادة الرب 
وفي استسلام كاملِ لكل ما يَطْلبُه منكم.
سَأتكلّمُ عن النفوس النى أدعوها لطريقِ الكمالِ. 
كم من الأوهام في أولئك الذين يُخبرونَني بأنّهم مستعدين لعْمَلُ إرادتي 
وبعد ذلك يَوْخزونَ رأسي بأشواكِ تاجِي.
على التوالي
هناك نفوس أريدها لنفسي. 
إني أعْرفها وأحبّها
أريد أن أضْعها حيثما أقيم
بحكمتِي اللانهائية أريد أن أضعهم حيث سَيَجِدونَ كُلّ ما هو ضروري لينَالوا القداسةِ
فهناك
حيث سَأعلنُ لهم عن نفسي 
وحيث سَيَعطونَني راحةَ أكثرَ 
وحبّ أكثر 
ونفوس أكثر.
لكن
بكثير من الاحتيال! 
نفوس عديدة مُعمية بالكبرياءِ والافتخار من أجل طموحِ واهي. 
يملئون رؤوسَهم بأفكارِ عقيمةِ وعديمة الفائدةِ
فيَرْفضونَ أتَبْاع الطريقِ الذي وضِعُته لهم 
بدافع محبَّتي.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*أيتها النفوس التي اخترتْها
أتَعتقدُون أنّكم تُنفّذُون إرادتي بمُقَاوَمَة صوتِ النعمةِ الذي يَدْعوكم ويرشدُكم إلى ذلك الطريقِ الذي يَرْفضُه كبريائِكَم؟
أبنائي..............
يا من تشاركونى أحُزانِي
عزّوني. 
أصنعوا عرشا لملكِكَم ومُخلّصكم في قلوِبكَم الصغيروِ واغمرونى بالقُبَلاِت.
مُكلّلاً بالأشواكِ ومُغَطّي بعباءة أرجوانية اقتادني الجنود مرة أخري إلى بيلاطس.
ودون أن يَجِدُ فيّ جريمة ليعاقبُني لأجلها
سَألَني بِضْعَ أسئلة
سْألُني لماذا لا أجيبْه رغم علمي بأنّه له كُلّ السلطة علىّ.
حينئذ
كسرُت صمتَي وقلت له
ليس لك سلطان ما لم تنله منْ فوق
لَكنَّ لابد أن يتحقق الكتاب
وأسلمت نفسي لأبي السماويِ
لقد صمتَ ثانيةً.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*كَانَ بيلاطس يَبْحثُ عن طريقِة لإطْلاق سراحي. 
لقد أنزعجَ بسبب تحذير زوجتِه واضطرب بين ضميرِه وبين خوفِه من أنَّ يُبادر الشعب بالشغب ضدّه. 
وفي الحالةِ المزرية التي وَجدتُ نفسي فيها
قدمني أمام الرعاعِ مُقترحُاً أنّ يَهِبُني حريَّتي 
ويُدينُ باراباس مُقابلي
أنه لصّ وقاتل مشهور
فأجابَ الشعب بصوتِ واحد:
ليمتهذا, وليطلقَ سراح باراباس!
أحبائي
 أنظروا كَيفَ شبّهوني بمجرم
كَيف أنزّلوني أكثر مِنْ أكثر الرجالِ انحرافا
أنصتوا لصيحاتِهم الغاضبةِ ضدّي
أنظروا بأى غضبِ يَطْلبونَ موتَي. 
هَلْ رَفضتُ أَنْ أَمْضي خلال مثل هذه المجابهةِ الشائنةِ؟ 
كلا
ببل بالعكس
لقد تقبلتها لأجل محبِّتي للنفوس 
ولأظهر لهم بِأَنَّ هذا الحبِّ لَمْ يَأْخذْني فقط نحو الموتِ
بل نحو الموتِ الأكثر خزياً …*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*على أية حال
لا تُظنوا أنّ طبيعتي البشريةَ لَمْ تشعر بالاشمئزاز أو بالألمُ. 
بالعكس
لقد أردتُ الإحْساْس بكُلّ اشمئزاز الطبيعة البشرية
وأن أكُون خاضعا لنفس ظروفها
مْانحُكم مثالَ سَيَعطيكم القوّةَ في كُلّ ظرف الحياةِ 
ومعلّمُكم أن تتَغَلُّبوا على الاشمئزاز من ما ستتَعْرضُون له عندما يكون ذلك طلب عن إتْماْم الإرادة الإلهية.
أُرجعُ للنفوس التي كُنْتُ أَتحدّثُ عنها سابقا
عن النفوس التى دَعيتُ لحالةِ الكمالِ
فتتجادل مع النعمة وتَتراجعُ عندما تواجه تواضعِ الطريقِ الذى أُظهرُه لها
خَائفُين كَيفَ سَيَكون حْكم العالم عليهم
أَو عندما يُقيّمونَ إمكانيتهم
مَقتنعُون بأنّهم سَيَكُونوا نافعين أكثر فى موضع آخر لخدمتِي ولمجدي.
سَأَرْدُّ على تلك النفوس: 
قولوا لى
هل رَفضتُ أَو حتى تَردّدتُ عندما رَأيتُ نفسي أولد في الليل لأبوين فقراءِ ومتواضعينِ وفي إسطبل
بعيداً عنْ بيتِي وعن بلدِي وفي أقسي فصولِ السَنَةِ برودة؟
بعد ذلك عِشتُ ثلاثون سنةَ أمارس مهنةَ متواضعة وبسيطة في ورشةِ
مُتعرضاً لازدراء ومهانة الناس الذين يطلبون عملاً مِن يوسف
أبي. 
أنني لَمْ أَمْقتْ مُسَاعَدَة أمِّي في أكثر المهامِ خدمة في الدارِ. 
ومع هذا
ألم يكن لدى موهبةُ أكثرُ مما يتَطلّبه العملِ القاسيِ كنجار؟ 
أنا
من علّمتُ في عُمرِ أثني عشرَ عام علماء الشريعة في الهيكل… 
لَكنَّها كَانَت إرادة أبي السماويِ
وهكذا مجّدتُه. 
عندما تَركتُ الناصرة وبَدأتُ حياتَي العامّةَ
كان من الممكن أن أنْ أجعل نفسي معروفا بأني المسيا وأبن الربِ
ليَستمع الناس لتعاليمي بتبجيلِ
لَكنِّي لم أفعل ذلك 
لأن رغبتي الوحيدةَ كَانتْ أَنْ أعمَلُ إرادةُ أبَى …
وعندما حانت أيام آلامِي
من خلال قسوةِ البعضِ 
وإهاناتِ الآخرين
من خلال هجر خاصتى 
وجحودِ الرعاعِ
من خلال عذابات جسدى التى لا توصفِ 
واشمئزاز نفسي
أنظروا كيف كنت ما زِلتُ أُعلنُ وأُعانقُ إرادة أبي السماويِ, بحبِّ عظيمِ
هكذا عندما تتغلّبُ النفس على الصعوباتِ والاشمئزاز
فأنها تَخْضعُ نفسها بسخاء لإرادة الرب. 
حينئذ تأْتي لحظة تتّحد فيها النفس معه
وتتمتّعُ بعذوبة يتعذر وصفها.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*ما ذَكرتُه للنفوس التي تَحتقرُ الحياةَ المتواضعةَ والخفيةَ
أُكرّرُه للذين يدْعون إلى صلة متواصلة مع العالمِ 
بينما هم يفضلون الخلوةِ الكاملةِ والعملِ المتواضعِ والخفيِ.
أحبائي المُختَاَرين..........
إن سعادتكَم وكمالكَم لا يَوجدان في إتباع ما تفضلونة وما تفرضه ميولِكَم الطبيعةِ
بكونكم معروفين أَو مجهولين من الخليقة
في استخدام أَو أخفاء الموهبةَ التى لديكم
بل بالأحرى في تَوْحيد وتكييف أنفسكم مع من يسْألكم عن مجده وعن قداسِتكم 
وذلك من خلال الحبِّ 
وبالخضوعِ الكاملِ لإرادةِ الرب
تأمّلْوا للحظة فى عذاب قلبِي الذى لا يمكن وصفِه
بوَضعَي خلف باراباس. 
كَمْ تَذكّرتُ حينئذ حنان أمَي 
عندما كانت تحتضني فى صدرها! 
وكَمْ كان شديد الوضوح القلق والإجهاد الذي عَاناه أبي بالتبّنيَ 
لإظهار محبِّته لى. 
كَمْ تَذكّرتُ المنافعَ التى سكبتها مجاناً لهذا الشعب الناكر للجميلِ
مُعطياً البصرِ للعميان
شافياً للمرضى
مُقيماً للمشلولين
مُطعماً للجموع 
ومُقيماً للمَوتى. 
وعلىّ الآن أن أرُى نفسي مخُفضة لأكثر الحالات احتقارا! 
لقد صرت أكثر إنسان مكروهاً مِنْ البشر
وها أنا أُدان بالموت كلصِّ مُدان بجريمة شائنة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*أعلنَ بيلاطس الحكم.
أبنائي الصِغار...........
خذوا بعين الاعتبار كم عَانى قلبَي…
بَعْدَ أَنْ أسلمني يهوذا في بستان الزيتونِ
هام على وجهه وهَربَ كهارب دون أنْ يَكُونَ قادر على إسْكات صرخات ضميرِه 
الذي أتهمه بتدنيسِ المقدسات
وعندما بلغت آذانِه أخبارَ الحكمِ بصلبي
أستسلم لليأسِ وشنق نفسه.
مَنْ يقدر أن يَفْهمُ ألامِ قلبِي الحادِّة عندما رأيت تلك النفس تَلقي بنفسها إلى دينونة أبديّةِ؟ 
هو الذي قَضى ثلاث أعوامِ في مدرسةِ حبِّي 
يَتعلّمُ مبادئي 
مُتلقياً تعاليمي
ومستمعا عديد مِنْ المرات لشفاهَي وهى تَغْفرُ لأعظم الخطاة.
يهوذا! 
لماذا لم تَأْتي وتَلقي بنفسك عند قدماي كي أَغْفرُ لك؟ 
إن كنت لم تَتجاسرُ أن تقتِرب منى خوفِاً من الذين يحيطُون بي ويُعاملُونني بغاية السوء
كنت انْظرُ إلي على الأقل 
وكنت سَتَرى كَيف سَتَنْظرُ إليك عيناى فى الحال.
أحبائي ............
يا من تورّطتم فى أعظم الآثامِ…  
إن عشتم بعض الوقت هائمين كهاربين بسبب جرائمِكَم 
إن أعمتْكم الآثامِ التي أذنبتم بها وقَسّتْ قلوبَكِم
إن كنتم بإتباع بَعْض أهوائكم قد سَقطتَم فى أعظم اضطراب
لا تسْمحُوا لليأسِ أن يسيطر عليكم عندما يتخلى عنكم شركاءِ خطاياكم 
وتدرك نفوسكم هول ما اقترفتموه. 
ما دام لدى الإنسان لحظةُ مِنْ الحياةِ
فهو ما زالَ لديه وقتُ لينشد رحمتِي ويَلتمسُ مغفرتي.
إن كنتم وأنتم صغار تَركتْكم فضائحَ حياتِكِم الماضيةِ في حالة مِنْ المهانةَ أمام البشر
فلا تخافوا! حتى عندما يَزدري العالم بكم ويُعاملُكم كأشخاص أشرار ويُهينُكم ويَتخلّى عنكم
تَأَكِّدوا أن إلهَكَم لا يُريدُ أن تَكُونَ نفوسكم وقوداً لنيرانِ جهنمِ. 
أنه يُريدُ أنْ تتجرؤوا وتتكلموا معه
يريد أن تَوجهوا نظرِاتكم وتنهداتِ قلوبِكِم إليه
وسَتَرون فى الحال يَدَّه الرحيمةَ والأبويةَ تَقُودُكم نحو ينبوعِ المغفرةِ والحياةِ.
إن كنتم بدافع الحقدِ قَضيتَم جزء عظيم مِنْ حياتِكَم بطريقة فوضوية وفى لا مبالاة
والآن قُرْب النهاية
يُريدُ اليأس أن يُعمي أعينِكَم
لا تدعوه يُضلّلُكم
ما زال هناك وقت للمغفرةِ
أنصتوا بعناية
إن لم يكن لديكم إلا لحظة واحدة مِنْ الحياةِ
استغلوها
لأنكم تستطيعوا أَنْ تَنالوا الحياةِ الأبديّةِ 
خلال تلك اللحظة.
إن أنقضت حياتكم في الجهلِ والخطية
إن كُنْتَم مصدرُ لأعظم أذى للبشر وللمجتمعِ
وحتى للدينِ
ولأيّ سبب أدركُتم خطاياكم
لا تسمحوا لنفوسكم أن تُسقَطَ بثقلِ الخطايا ولا بالأذى الذى كُنْتَم أداته
بل بالعكس
أسْمحُوا لنفوسكم أن تغمرها الأحزان 
واندفعوا بثقة والتفتوا نحو من ينتظرُكم دائماً 
كي يغُفْر لكم.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*نفس الشئ يصدقُ على النفس التي قَضتْ سَنَواتَ حياتِها الأولى فى التزام مخلصِ لوصاياي
لكنها سَقطتْ مِنْ التأجّجِ قليلا قليلا إلى حياة فاترة ومريحة …
لا تَخفون أيّ شئَ مما أقوله لكم
لأنه لمنفعةِ كلّ الإنسانيةِ.
كرّروه في وضح النّهار
عظوا به للذين يُريدونَ أَنْ يَسْمعوه.
النفس التي تتلقّى ذات يوم هزة قوية لتُيقظُها
ترى فَجْأة حياتَها عديمة القيمة 
فارغُة 
بدون استحقاقات لنوال الحياة الأبدية
فيُهاجمُها الشرير بغيرةِ جهنميةِ بألف طريقة
فيَغالي فى خطاياَها
ويُثيرُ فيها الحزن واليأس
وفى النهاية يُوصلُها للخَوْف واليَأس.
أحبائي ............
يا من تَنتمون إلي
لا تَنتبهوا لهذا العدو القاسيِ
ما أن تَشْعرُوا بحركةَ النعمةِ في بِداية معركتِكِم
تعالوا إلى قلبِي
أشعروا ولاحظوا كَيف أنه يسكب قطرات من دمِّه على نفوسكم
وتعالوا إلي. 
أنكم تَعْرفُون أين أكون
إنى تحت حجابِ الإيمانِ …. 
أرفعوه وبثقةِ كاملةِ أخبرُوني عن كُلّ أحُزانكَم 
عن كل تعاستكم 
عن كل سقاطاتكم … 
أصغوا لكلامي بثقة ولا تخَافُوا من الماضي. 
فإن قلبي قد غمره في أعماقِ رحمتِي ومحبِّتي اللذان بلا حدود.
إن حياتكَم الماضية سَتَعطيكم التواضعَ الذي سيملئكم. 
وإن أردُتم أن تعطوني أفضل برهانِ عن محبِّتكم
ثِقُوا بي 
واعتمدُوا على مغفرتِي
آمِنْوا بأنّ آثامَكَم لَنْ تَكُونَ أعظمَ مِنْ رحمتِي 
الغير محدودة .*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*فلنواصل يا ابنائي الصَغار
أتبعوني في الطّريق نحو الجلجثةِ
مقهوراً تحت ثقلِ الصليبِ ….
بينما كان قلبي مُستغرقَا فى الأحزانِ بسبب الضياعِ الأبديِ ليهوذا
وَضعَ الجلادون القساة ألعديمي الحس بآلامي الصليب القاسي والثقيل على أكتافِي المجروحةِ
ذلك الصليب الذى ينبغي أَنْ أُكملَ عليه سر فداء العالمِ.
تأمّليني يا ملائكة السّماءِ. 
انظروا خالقَ كل الأعاجيب
انظروا الإله الذي تُقدم إليه كل الأرواحِ السّماويةِ الإجلال
انظروا الإله سائرا نحو الجلجلثة 
حاملاً على كتفيه الخشبة المقدّسةِ 
والمباركةِ
انظروا الإله الماضي كى يُلفظ أنفاسه الأخيرة.
أنظروا إلى أيضاً أيتها النفوس التي تَريد أن يكُونَوا مقلدين مخلصينَ لى
إن جسدي المسحوق بكثير من العذابات يسير بلا قوّةِ
مُستحمّاً فى العرقِ والدمِّ …. 
إني أَعاني دون أن يكون هناك أي أحد آسف بشأن ألامِي! 
يَسِيرُ الغوغاءُ مَعي 
وليس هناك شخص واحد يشْعرُ بالشفقة علي. 
أنهم يُحيطونَ بي كذئابِ جائعةِ تريد التهام فريستِها… 
لقد اتت كُلّ الشياطين مِنْ جهنمِ لتجَعْل مُعاناتي أسوأ.
إنّ الإعياءَ الذي شْعرُت به كان عظيماً جداً 
وكان الصليبُ ثقيلا جداً 
حتى إنى سقطت في منتصف الطريق *


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*أنظروا كيف يُقيمني أولئك الرجالِ المتوحشينِ بأسلوب بغاية الوحشية. 
يَمْسكُني احدهم من ذراعي 
يشدنى أخرى من ملابسي المتَلْصقُة بجراحِي 
فيُمزّقُها ويَفْتحَها مرة أخري …. 
هذا يمسكني من رقبتي
وآخر من شَعرِي
آخرين ينهالون على بالضرب في جميع أنحاء جسدِي بقبضاتِهم 
وبأقدامِهم. 
سقط الصليب فوقي 
وتسبب بوزنِه فى جراحَ جديدةَ. 
لقد نظّفُ وجهُي أحجارِ الطريقِ 
والدمِّ الذي نزف ألتصق بعينِاي التي أغْلقُت تقريباً بسبب الضرب الذى تلقته
لقد اختلط التراب والطين بالدمِّ وتَحَوّلت لشئ بغاية التشوه.
لقد أرسلُ أبّي ملائكةَ لمُعَونتي 
كي لا يفقد جسدي الوعي عندما يَسْقطُ
كي لا تنتهي المعركة قبل أوانها ويُفقد كل أحبائي.
لقد سرت على الأحجارِ التي مزقت قدمَاي
لقد تعثّرُت وسْقطُ مراراً وتكراراً
لقد نْظرُت لجانبي الطريقِ
بَاحْثاً عن نظرة حبِّ صغيرة
عن نظرة استسلام
عن نظرة إتحادِ بآلامي
لكني لم أَرى ولا واحد 
أبنائي .............
يا من تَسِيرُون على خطاي
لا تَتْركْوا صليبِكَم حتى وإن بْدا ثقيلا جداً
أفعلوا هذا من أجلي
أنكم بحَمْل صليبِكَم ستساعدونني على حْملُ صليبي
وفى الطريقِ الصعبِ
سَتَجِدُون أمَّي والقديسين 
الذين سَيَعطونكم المساندةَ والعزاءَ
استمرّْوا مَعي لبِضْع لحظاتِ
وبعد بضع خطوات سَتَروني في حضرِة أمِّي المقدّسةِ 
التي بقلبِها المطعون بالألمِ خرجت للقائي لسببين
لتنال مزيد من القوّةَ لمواجهة آلامها
ولتعطي أبنها التشجيع لمُوَاصَلَة عملِ الفداء بصمودها.
خذوا بعين الاعتبار استشهاد هذين القلبين. 
إن من تَحبُّه أمَّي بالأكثر هو أبنها…. 
أنها لا تَستطيعُ تَخفيف آلامُي
وهي تَعْرفُ أنّ زيارتَها سَتَجْعلُ آلامَي أسوأ بكثيرَ
لَكنَّ ذلك سَيُزِيدُ قوّتَي أيضاً 
لإتْماْم إرادة الأبَّ.
إن أمّي هي أعظم حبيبِ لى على الأرضِ
ولَيسَ فقط لم أستطيع أن أَعزّيها
بل أن الحالةَ الحزينةَ التي رأتني فيها 
سبّبُت لقلبَها آلام بعمق آلامي. 
لقد تركت زفراتها تفلت منها
مُتلقّية الموت الذي قاسيته أنا في جسدِي 
في قلبِها. 
آه..........
كم ثبتت عينيها عليّ 
وكم ثبت عيناي عليها! 
أننا لم نَنْطقُ بكلمة واحدة
لكن قلبَينا قالا عديد مِنْ الأشياءِ 
في هذه النظرةِ المؤلمةِ.
نعم
لقد شَهدتْ أمَّي كُلّ عذاب آلامِي
تلك الآلام التي كُشفت لروحها من خلال رؤي إلهية. 
بعض التلاميذ
بالرغم أنَّهم ظلوا بعيدينَ خوفِاُ من اليهود
حاولَوا اكتشاف كُلّ شيءِ 
ويُعلمُوا أمَّي …. 
عندما علمت أنّ حكمَ الإعدام قَدْ صدر
خرجت لتلاقيني 
ولَمْ تَتْركْني 
حتى وَضعوني في القبرِ.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*ها أَنا في طريقِي نحو الجلجثةِ
بْحثُ أولئك الرجالِ الأشرارِ عن شخص ليسَاعَدَني على حْملُ الصليبَ 
خَوفُاً من أن يرُوني أَمُوتُ 
قبل الوُصُول للنهايةِ
ومِنْ منطقة مجاورةِ 
وَضعوا اليد على رجل يُدعي سمعان.
انظرْوا إليه خلفي وهو يُساعدُني على حْملُ الصليبَ
وقبل كل شيء خذوا فى الاعتبار شيئانَ
إن هذا الرجلِ يَفتقرُ إلى النيّة الحسنةِ
فهو مجبر 
لأنه لم يَجيءُ ويَشاركني ثقل الصليبِ إلا لأن ذلك طُلِبَ منه
لذلك السببِ
عندما أحس بالتعِبَ
تْركُ كل الثقل يقع علىَّ
وهكذا سْقطُت على الأرض مرّتين.
إن هذا الرجلِ يُساعدُني على حْملُ جزءَ من الصليبِ
لكنه لم يحمل كُلّ صليبِي.
هناك نفوس تسير خلفي بهذه الطريقة. 
أنهم يُوافقونَ على مُسَاعَدَتي فى حْملُ صليبَي
لَكنَّهم يظلوا قْلقينَ بشأن رفاهيتهم وراحتهم.
كثيرين آخرين يُوافقونَ على أن يتبعوني حتى النهاية
ويحيون حياةَ مثاليةَ
لَكنَّهم لا يَتخلّونَ عن مصالحهم الخاصة
التى تظل تحيا داخلهم
وفي عديد من الحالاتِ
تكون هى أولياتهم. 
لِهذا فهم يَتعثّرونَ ويَسْقطونَ صليبَي عندما يثقل عليهم. 
أنهم يريدوا أن يتألموا بأقل قدر مُمكن
أنهم يُرفضون نكرانَ ذواتهم
يَتجنّبُون الإذلال والتْعبَ 
بقَدْرَ المستطاع
ويَتذكّرُون
ربما بحُزنِ
ما قد تَركوه خلفهم
أنهم يُحاولونَ الحُصُول على الراحة لأنفسهم 
وعلى بعض المُتَع.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*بكلمة واحدة
 هناك نفوس بغاية الأنانية 
نفوس مغرورة 
قد جاءت بحثاً عنّي من أجل أنفسهم 
أكثر من مجيئهم من أجلى
أنهم يَسلمون أنفسهم فقط للتخلي عن ما يُضايقهم 
وعن ما لا يَستطيعونَ أن يَضْعونه جانباً… 
أنهم يُساعدونَني على حْملُ جزء صغير جداً من صليبِي
وبمثل هذا الطريقةِ يستطيعوا أَنْ يَحْصلوا بالكاد على استحقاقات لا غنى عنهاِ لأجل خلاصهم. 
لكن في الأبدية
سَيَرونَ كَمْ بعيداً جداً قد تَركوا الطريقَ الذى كان يَجِبُ أنْ يُسلكوه.
بالمقابل
هناك نفوس
وهي لَيسَت قليلة
يُقرّرُون أن يتبعوني فى الطريقِ نحو الجلجثة 
متأثرين برغبتِهم فى الخلاص 
لكنهم مدفوعين أساساً بالحبِّ 
عندما رأوا ما قَاسيتُه من أجلهم
لقد تمسكوا بحياةَ مثاليةَ 
ويَبذلون أنفسهم فى خدمتِي
ليس ليُساعدَوني على حْملُ جزء فقط من الصليبِ 
بل كلّ الصليب. 
رغبتهم الوحيدة هى أَنْ يريحونى 
أن يعْزِوني. 
أنهم يَقدمون أنفسهم إلى كُلّ ما تطلبه إرادتي منهم
بْاحثُين عن أيّ شئِ ممْكِنُ أَنْ يسرني. 
أنهم لا يُفكّرونَ فى الاستحقاقات أَو الجوائزِ التي تنتظرهم 
ولا فى التعبُ أَو الألم الذي سيلي ذلك. 
إنّ الشيءَ الوحيدَ الذى يشغلهم هو الحبُّ الذى يستطيعوا أن يُظهروه لي 
والراحة التى يَعطونها لي…
إن قُدم صليبِي لهم كمرض
إن كان مُخَفياً تحت عمل يناقض ميولهم 
ويتّفقِ قليلا مع قدراتِهم
إن جاء مصحوباً بفقدانِ الناسِ الذي يُحيطُون بهم
قَبلوا ذلك باستسلام كامل.
آه! 
هذه هى النفوس التي تَحْملُ صليبَي حقاً
أنهم يُمجّدونَه
يتحينون الفرصة ليؤكدوا مجدى 
بدون أدنى اهتمام 
أَو مًقابل  أخرى 
سوي حبِّي. 
أنهم من يُبجلوني ويمجّدُوني.
إن لم تَروا ثمار لآلامِكَم
إن لم تروا ثمار لنكرانِ ذواتكَم
أَو إن رأيتم ذلك فيما بعد
تَأَكِّدوا بإِنَّ آلامكم لن تكوَن بلا جدوى وبلا ثمر
بل بالعكس
فالثمار سَتَكُونُ وفيرةَ.
النفس التي تَحبُّ حقاً
لا تَحتفظ بكشف حساب عن مدى ما قاسته أَو فعَلَته
ولا تتوقّعُ هذه الجائزةِ أَو تلك
لَكنَّها تبْحثُ فقط عن ما تعتقدُ أنه يُمجّدَ إلهَها
أنها لا تدخر جهد ولا مشقة من أجله. 
أنها لن تضطرب ولا تستاء
لأنها لا تفْقدُ سلامَها إن وجِدُت نفسها مخُذِولَة أَو مُهانَة 
لأن الدافعَ الوحيدَ لتصرفاتِها 
هو الحبُّ
والحب لا يُبالي بالعواقبَ ولا بالنَتائِجَ
هذا هو الهدفُ للنفوس التي لا تَسْعي للمقابل.
الشيءَ الوحيدَ الذي يؤملونه هو مجدى 
وعزائي 
وراحتي
ولذلك السببِ فأنهم يأَخذون صليبَي 
وكُلّ الثقل الذى أريد أن أضعه عليهم.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*أبنائي
أدعوني باسمِي
لأن كلمة يسوع تعني كُلّ شيءِ
أنى سَأَغْسلُ أقدامَكمَ
تلك الأقدامِ التي سارت على الطرق الموحلة 
فجرحتها الحجارة.
أنى سَأَمْسحُ دموعَكَم
سأشفيكم 
وأقبّلُكم
وسوف تستعيدوا عافيتكم 
ولَنْ تَعْرفَوا أي طريقِ آخرِ 
سوي الطريق الذي يقودكم إلي.
ها نحن الآن في الجلجثة! 
إنّ الرعاعَ متلهّفُين لأن اللحظةَ الرهيبة قد دنت
إني مُنهَك من الإعياءِ
أستطيع بالكاد أَنْ أَمْشي
أقدامُي تنزف بسبب أحجارِ الطّريق …  
ثلاث مراتِ سَقطتُ فى الطريقِ
مرة لأمَنْح الخطاة الذين اعتادوا الإثم القوّةَ ليتوبوا
الثانية لأشجع النفوس التي تسْقطُ بسبب ضعفها 
التى أعماها الحزنِ والضجر
كي تنهض وتباشر بشجاعةِ طريقِ الفضيلةِ
والثالثة لأعين النفوس على أن تتخلى عن الخطيةِ 
ولو في ساعةِ موتِها.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*أنظروا بأي وَحْشيَّةِ يُحيط بى هؤلاء الرجالِ القَسَّاة. 
بعضهم يَجْرُّون الصليبَ ويضعونه على الأرض
آخرون يُمزّقُون ملابسِي التى التصقت بجراحِي 
فتفتحت ثانيةً وسالت الدمِّاء منها.
أنظروا يا أبنائي الأحباء بأي خجلِ وحيرة أَعاني برؤية نفسي فى هذا الوضع أمام هذا الكم من الغوغاء…. 
يا له من ألم تجرعته نفسي!
مزّقُ الجلادينُ سترتِي 
والقوا قرعة عليها
تلك السترةِ التي كانت أمِّي تلبسني إياها 
بكثير من العناية أثناء طفولتِي
كم سيكون حُزنَ أمَي عندما تَتأمّلُ هذا المشهدِ؟ 
كم كَانتْ سَتَود أَنْ تَحْتفظَ بتلك السترةِ المًلطّخَة والمُشبّعَة الآن بدمِّي.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*ها قد حانت الساعةَ وَمددني الجلادين على الصليبِ
لقد أمسكوا بذراعي وشدوها لجَعْلها تصل للفتحاتَ المًعدة  فيه من قبل. 
إن كُلّ جسدي يَتخلع
أنه يتلوي من ناحية لأخرى 
أشواكَ الإكليل تنغرس أعمقَ فى رأسي. 
أنصتوا للضربةِ الأولى للمطرقةِ التي تُسمّرُ يدّي اليمنى … 
أن صوتها يدوّي فى أعماقِ الأرضِ. 
أصغِوا أكثر… 
ها هم يُسمّرونَ يدّي اليسرى
أمام مثل هذا المنظرِ
ارتعدُت السماوات
وطرحت الملائكة نفسها.
لقد احتفظت بأعمق صمتَ. 
لا شكوى ولا أنين فلت من شفاهَي
لكن دموعَي اختلطت بالدمِّاء التي غطّت وجهَي.
بَعْدَ أَنْ سمّروا يداي 
شدوا قدمَاي بقسوة … 
فتَفْتحُت جراحي
تُمزّقت أعصاب يداي وذراعاي
تخْلُعت عظامي …  
يا لها من ألام رهيبة 
ها قدماي قد تُسمّرُتا ودمُّائي تتخلل الأرضَ …*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*تأمّلْوا للحظة هذه الأيادي والأقدامِ الملطّخة بالدمِاء … 
تأمّلْوا هذا الجسدِ العاريِ والمغطى بالجراحِ والعرق والدمّاء. 
تأمّلْوا هذا الجسدِ المتسخ … 
تأمّلْوا هذه الرأسِ الموخوزة بالأشواكِ الحادّةِ
المُشبّعَة بالعرقِ
الممتلئة بالترابِ
المغَطّاة بالدمِّاء …
تعجبوا من الصمتِ
تعجبوا من الصبر، 
ومن الامتثال الذي قْبلُت به هذه المعاناة. 
من هذا الذى يُقاسي بمثل هذا؟ 
من هذا الذى يُضحيّ بمثل هذا الإذلالِ؟ 
أنه إبن الإله! 
أنه من صنع السماواتَ والأرض والبحار وكُلّ الموجودات… 
أنه من خَلقَ الإنسانَ
أنه من يُثبتُ كُلّ المسكونة بقدرتِه اللانهائيةِ…  
أنه هناك بلا حراك
مُزدَرى ومُحتقر وعريان
تتبعه حشود من النفوس التي سَتتخلّى عن الممتلكات الدنيوية
سَتتخلّى من أجله عن عائلاتها وعن أوطانها وعن كرامتها وعن خيراتها وعن أمجادها 
وعن كل ما قَدْ يَكُون ضروريَا 
لتُعطيه المجد 
ولتُظهرُ له الحبَّ الذى تُدين به له …
تَفطني يا ملائكةُ السماء
تَفطنوا أنتم أيضاً يا من تَحبوُّنني … 
ها هم الجنود سَيديرُون الصليبَ ليثبتوا المساميرِ كي لا تنخلع منه بسبب ثقلِ جسدِي 
وبهذا قد أسقط. 
ها هو جسدي سَيَهِبُ الأرضَ قبلةَ السلامِ.
وبينما تتواصّلُ أصوات المطارق خلال الفضاءِ
عند قمةِ الجلجثةِ
يكتمل المشهد الجدير بالإعجاب…  
بناء على طلب أمّي التي عايشت كُلّ ما يَحْدثُ دون أن تكُونَ قادر على إغاثتي
متضرعة لأجل مراحم أبي السماويِ …
نْزلُت طغمات من الملائكةِ لتمجد جسدِي
ولتَحَمُّله كي لا يَمْسَّ الأرضَ
ولتتفادى انسحاقه تحت ثقلِ وزن الصليبِ.
تأمّلْوا يسوعكم مُعلّقُاً على الصليبِ دون أنْ يَكُونَ قادرا على الآتيان بأدني حركةِ …
تأمّلْوا يسوعكم عريانا
بلا سمعة
بلا كرامة
بلا حريَّةِ …  
لقد سلبوا منه كُلّ شيءَ! 
لا أحد هناك يَأْسفُ عليه ويَشْعرُ بالأسى لأجل آلامِه! 
أنه ينال فقط التعذيبَ والسخرية والهزء!
إن كنتم تَحبُّونني حقاً 
فهَلْ أنتم مستعدَّين أن تكُونَوا مثلي؟ 
ما الذى سَتَرْفضُونه كي تَطِيعَوني ؟
ما الذى سَتَرْفضُونه كي تُسروني ؟
وتواسوني؟ 
أطرحوا ذواتكم على الأرض ودعوني أَقُولُ لكم بضع كلمات:
ليت إرادتي تسود عليكم
ليت محبتي تسحقكم 
ليت بؤسكَم يُمجّدُني*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*أبنائي ...........
لقد أصغيتَم ورَأيتَم آلامَي
رافقُوني حتى النّهاية 
شاركُوني ألامَي.
ها صليبي يُرْتفَعُ الآن.
لقد حانت ساعةُ افتداء العالمِ!
أَنا المشهد الساخر بالنسبة للغوغاءِ …  
لكني أيضا من وقرته وأحبته نفوس عديدة. 
إن كان هذا الصليبِ حتى الآن أداة تعذيبِ يلقى المجرمين حتفهم عليه
فأنه سَيصْبَحُ من الآنَ فَصَاعِدَاً ضياء وسلام العالمِ
سَيَجِد الخطاة مغفرةَ وحياةَ في كتبي المقدسةِ.
إن دمّي سَيَغْسلُ ويَمْحو أوساخ آثامِهم. 
سَتَأْتي النفوس النقية إلى جراحِي المقدّسةِ 
كي تَجدد نفسها 
كي تتَوَهُّج في محبّتِي.
أنهم سيتخذون من جراحي ملجئاً 
سَيَجْعلونَها مسكنهم إلى الأبد.
أبّتاه...........أغْفرُ لهم لأنهم لا يَعْرفونَ ما يَفعلون
أنهم لمَ يتعَرفوا على من هو حياتُهم… 
لقَدْ تخلصوا من كل ضراوة ظلمهم فيه. 
لكني أتوسّل إليك أيا أبتاه
أطلق فيهم قوَّةِ مراحمكَ.
اليوم سَتَكُونُ مَعي في الفردوسِ
لأن إيمانَكَ في رحمةِ مُخلّصك قد مَحا جرائمَكَ. 
إن الرحمة ستَقُودُك إلى الحياةِ الأبديّةِ. 
يا امرأة............ها هوذا أبنك! 
أمّاه...........ها هم إخوتي! 
أحميهم
أحبُّيهم … 
أنهم لَيسوا بمفردهم.
وأنتم
يا من بذلت حياتَي من أجلكم
لديكم الآن الأمّ التي تستطيعوا أن تتشفعوا بها من أجل كُلّ احتياجاتكم. 
لقد وحّدتُكم جميعاً بأشد الأربطة عندما منحتكم أمَّي.
النفس يحقّ لها الآن أن تقَول لإلهها
إلهى, إلهي, لماذا تْركْتني؟ 
في الواقع
بَعْدَ أَنْ أتممتُ لغزَ الفداء
أَصْبَحَ الإنسان أبن الرب مرة أخري
أَخّاً ليسوع 
ووارثاً للحياةِ الأبديّةِ …
أبتاه…. أَنى عطشانُ لمجدك… 
وها قد حانت الساعة 
من الآنَ فَصَاعِدَاً
ستتحقق كلماتَي
سَيَعْرفُ العالم أنّك من أرسلتَني
وأنك سَتُمجّدُ!
أَنى عطشانُ لمجدك
عطشان للنفوس ….
 وكي أرِوي هذا العطشِ
سَكبتُ دمّي حتى آخر قطرةِ! 
لهذا السبب أستطيع أَنْ أَقُولَ:
قد أُكمل
إن سر الحب العظيم قد تم الآن
السر الذى من أجله بذل الإله أبنه من أجل العالمِ 
كي يُعيد الحياة للإنسان …  
لقد جِئتُ إلى الأرضِ يا أبتاه كي أعْمَلُ إرادتك
ها هي قد تمت الآن!
فى يديك أستودع روحى. 
بهذه الطريقة تستطيع النفوس التي تفعل إرادتي أَنْ تقُولَ بصدق: ها كُلّ شئ قد أكمَلُ …
ربي وإلهي، تلقّى روحَي …  
إني أَضِعُها في يديكَ الحبيبةِ.
لقد قدّمتُ موتَي إلى أبي من أجل النفوس المُحْتَضرةِ
التى سَيكونُ لهُا حياةً. 
في صيحتي الأخيرةِ التى أطلقتها من على الصليبِ
عانقتُ كُلّ الإنسانيةِ
الماضية 
والحاضرة 
والتى ستأتي
فورة النشاط  الحادة التي حررت بها نفسي مِنْ الأرضِ 
تُلقّاها أبي بحبِّ لا نهائيِ
فتَهلّلَت كُلّ السماءِ بها 
لأن إنسانيتَي كَانتْ تَدْخلُ إلى المجد. 
في نفس اللحظةِ التي أسلّمتُ فيها روحَي
استقبلَتني حشود من النفوس
الذين أرادوني قبل قرون 
والذين أرادوني منذ بضع شهور 
أَو قبل أيام
لكنهم جميعاً أرادوني بقوة. 
إن هذا الفرحِ وحدِه كَانَ يكفيَ عن كُلّ الشدائد التى تَحمّلتْها.
يَجِبُ أَنْ تَعْرفَوا أنّ تذكار ذلك اللقاء المُفرح
حملني أن أقرّرُ أَنْ أُساعدَ المُحْتَضرين 
ومراتِ عديدة فعْلُت ذلك جهاراً. 
إني أَهِبُهم الخلاص إكراماً لأولئك الذين استقبلوني بمودّة في السماء. 
لذا صلّوا من أجل هؤلاء المُحْتَضرينِ
فأني أَحبُّهم كثيراً. 
بقدر ما تطلقون تلك الصيحةَ الأخيرةَ التي قدمتها إلى الأبِّ
بقدر ما سَتَكُونُوا مسموعين 
لأنه من خلالها
مُنحت عديد مِنْ النفوس.
لقد كَانَت لحظة مِنْ الفرحِ عندما أُظهرتْ لي كُلّ القوات السماوية التى تَجمّعتْ بشكل حيوي لانتظار موتِي. 
لكن من بين كُلّ النفوس التي أحاطتْني
إنسان غُمِر بشكل خاص
غَمرَ كثيرا
حتى أنه تَلألأَ من الفرحِ، من الحب …  
أنه يوسف
الذي فَهمَ أكثر أي شخص آخر
المجد الذى نلته بعد هذه المعاركِ الصعبةِ. 
لقد قادَ كُلّ النفوس التي كَانتْ تَنتظرُني؛ 
لقد مُنِحَ أن يَكُونَ سفيرَي الأولَ إلى عالمِ النسيان. 
الملائكة
برتبهم
قدّموا لى الإكرام بحيث أنّ إنسانيتي المتألقة أُحيطَت مِن قِبل قديسين بلا عددِ 
يمجدوني ويبجلوني.
أبنائي ...........
أنه لا توجد صلبان مجيدة هنا على الأرضِ 
أنها جميعاً مُغَلَّفة بالأسرار والظلمةِ والغضبِ. 
بالأسرار لأنكم لا تُفهمونها
بالظلمةِ لأنها تُربكُ الذهنَ
وبالغضبِ لأنها تضْربُ بالضبط في المواضعِ التى لا تُريدُون أن تضَرْب فيها.
لا تَنُوحوْا
 لا تُتوانوا
 أُقول لكم إنني لم أحمل فقط الصليبَ الخشبيَ الذي قادَني إلى المجد 
بل وقبل كل شيء 
حملت ذلك الصليبِ الخفيِ 
لكنه صليب دائمِ 
والذي يتكون من صلبانِ آثامِكَم. 
نعم
ومن صلبان آلامِكَم. 
فكُلّ شيء تَعانوا منه كَانَ موضوع حُزنِي 
لأني لم أتألم فقط لأقدم لكم الفداء
بل تألمت أيضاً من أجل ما يَجِبُ أَنْ تَعانوا منه اليوم. 
انظرْوا إلى الحبِّ الذي يَوحّدُني بكم
ستجدون فيه برهان عن إرادتي المقدّسِة 
بتوحيد أنفسكم بي 
لاحظوا كَيف تَصرّفتُ بمرارةِ غير محدودة.
لقد اتخذت من قطعة الخشبِ رمزا
صليبا
حَملتُه بحبِّ عظيمِ
من أجل خير الجميع. 
لقد قَاسيتُ من مأساةَ حقيقيةَ 
كي يستطيع كُلّ شخص أَنْ يفرح مَعي. 
لكن اليوم
كم عدد من يُؤمنُ بمن أحبُّكم حقاً 
ومازال يَحبُّكم؟ 
تأمّلُوني في صورةِ  المسيح الذي يَبْكي ويَنْزفُ. 
هناك وبهذه الطريقة 
يقتنيني العالم.


تمت الرسالة
*


----------



## فادية (30 يناير 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*مجهود رائع وموضوع اروع*
*اشكرك اخي العزيز على  الموضوع الجميل*
*تسلم ايديك*
*ربنا يباركك*
*يثبت* ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 يناير 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*



فادية قال:


> *مجهود رائع وموضوع اروع*
> *اشكرك اخي العزيز على  الموضوع الجميل*
> *تسلم ايديك*
> *ربنا يباركك*
> *يثبت* ​



*شكرا استاذة فادية*


----------



## jojo_angelic (31 يناير 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

[أحميهم
أحبُّيهم … 
أنهم لَيسوا بمفردهم.
وأنتم
يا من بذلت حياتَي من أجلكم
لديكم الآن الأمّ التي تستطيعوا أن تتشفعوا بها من أجل كُلّ احتياجاتكم. 
لقد وحّدتُكم جميعاً بأشد الأربطة عندما منحتكم أمَّي.
النفس يحقّ لها الآن أن تقَول لإلهها
إلهى, إلهي, لماذا تْركْتني؟ 

الـرب يباركـــك على مجهودك الرائــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## Bent el Massih (5 فبراير 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*الرب يبارك خدمتك ويباركك ويستخدمك أكثر لمجد إسمه القدوس   آمين*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 مارس 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*



jojo_angelic قال:


> [
> أحميهم
> أحبُّيهم …
> أنهم لَيسوا بمفردهم.
> ...



*أهلا بك جوجو

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 مارس 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*



karima قال:


> *الرب يبارك خدمتك ويباركك ويستخدمك أكثر لمجد إسمه القدوس   آمين*​



*أستاذه كريمة

أهلا بك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (2 مارس 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*




> *لكن لا أحد منكم يَفْهمُ الحب الذى وَضعتُه فيكم بتقيدكم بي في الساعةِ الأكثر ألماً فى حياتِي بالجسد على الأرض. *



احنا فعلا منستاهلش حاجة
لولا حب الله لينا ( احنا التراب) .. لكنا هلكنا منذ ولادتنا.

شكرا من اجل كلامك المؤثر​​​​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (2 مارس 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*



أحبائي ............
يا من تَنتمون إلي
لا تَنتبهوا لهذا العدو القاسيِ
ما أن تَشْعرُوا بحركةَ النعمةِ في بِداية معركتِكِم
تعالوا إلى قلبِي
أشعروا ولاحظوا كَيف أنه يسكب قطرات من دمِّه على نفوسكم
وتعالوا إلي. 
أنكم تَعْرفُون أين أكون
إنى تحت حجابِ الإيمانِ …. 
أرفعوه وبثقةِ كاملةِ أخبرُوني عن كُلّ أحُزانكَم 
عن كل تعاستكم 
عن كل سقاطاتكم … 
أصغوا لكلامي بثقة ولا تخَافُوا من الماضي.

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
رسالة طيبة من اب حنون 
شكرا لك 
دمتا تحت حماية المسيح*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 مارس 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*منتهى الروعة
يسوع يفرح قلوبكم ويستخدمكم أكثر فأكثر
سلام ونعمة
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 مارس 2010)

*كـــم تألـــــــــم من أجلــــــــك.....(ملف عن آلام المخلص)*

*آلام المسيح على الصليب

:download:









**1- الآلام الجسدية :*
وهي التي تلقاها من البشر من الجنود الرومان ومن خدام رؤساء الكهنة.

* لقد تفل عليه وضرب بالسياط وتم قول الكتاب " على ظهري حرث الحراث " (مزمور 3:129)

" بذلت ظهري للضاربين وخدي للناتفين وجهي لم أستر عن العار والبصق "( إشعياء 6:50)

* ووضعوا إكليل شوك فوق رأسه القدوس وهو الملك صاحب التيجان الكثيرة .

* طعنوه بحربة في جنبه وسالت منه ينابيع الغفران من خلال ذلك الدم الذي يطهر من كل خطية والذي لا يزال يتكلم ويطلب الغفران لأجلنا.

* ثقبوا يديه ورجليه بمسامير حديدية غليظة بواسطة أيدي الجنود الرومانيين الذين كانت قلوبهم غليظة .
 حقاً وإن كانت المسامير الحديدية هي التي ثبتته هناك لكن أيضاً محبته الشديدة والتي تفوق إدراك العقول ثبتته فوق الصليب لأجل غفران معاصينا لقد سالت الدماء من يديه المثقوبة وهو لا يزال يفتح ذراعيه لكي يستقبل بفرح كل من يقبل إليه
* وما أروع كلمات الترنيمة القائلة :*
يده المثقوبة تنطق بالحــــــب تمسح أحمال الآثم عـن القـــــلب
يده المثقوبة تحــــكي عن نعمـة تتراءف تبدي للخاطي رحمــــــة
يده المــثقوبة تنزف تدعــــوك وبقــلب الرحمة تصرخ ترجـــوك
اسـرع أبواب الـــرحمة مفـتوحة أدخل من كـــف الابن المجروحــة
فأختبئ الآن بكــــف المصلـوب سلم وأحظ بعفو مطــــــــلوب
*

2- الآلام النفسية :*
قاسى الرب يسوع آلاماً نفسية ومعنوية تفوق آلامه الجسدية

* كان متروكاً من الجميع

* أحبائي وأصحابي يقفون تجاه ضربتي وأقاربي وقفوا بعيداً " ( مزمور 10:38 )

" فتركه الجميع وهربوا " ( مرقس 50:14 )

* وخانه التلميذ *يهوذا الاسخريوطي .*

* أنكره *بطرس* ليس أمام قائد في الجيش أو حتى جندي بل أنكر يسوع أمام جارية . لقد أنكره ثلاث مرات ولعن وحلف أنه لا يعرف يسوع . 

*وربما نحن نلوم بطرس ولكننا بتصرفاتنا وأقوالنا ننكر الرب يسوع كل يوم .*

* هرب التلاميذ ، فمزقته آلام الوحدة فهو متروك من قبل الجميع ،

* استهزءوا به سواء الشعب أم رجال الدين اليهود أو الجنود

* جدفوا عليه وعيروه حتى اللصين أيضاً عيروه

* صُلبَ يسوع على صليب العار ، فالصليب كان رمز عار ولعنة وتم ما هو مكتوب عنه

 " العار قد كسر قلبي فمرضت ، انتظرت رقة فلم تكن ومعزين فلم أجد ويجعلون في طعامي علقماً وفي عطشي يسقونني خلاً ". ( مزمور69: 20-21 ) .
* تحمل لعنة الخطية لكي يكون لنا لا اللعنات بل البركات وتم قول الكتاب ملعون كل من علق على خشبة (رسالة بولس إلى أهل غلاطية 13:3) فكم كان قاسياً على القدوس البار الذي لم يعرف خطية لذلك قال للآب في البستان إن شئت أن تجيز عني هذه الكأس لقد تجرع كأس غضب الله ولعنة الخطيئة *.


3- الآلام الكفارية :*

إنها آلام نيابية عني وعنك تلقاها من يد العدالة الإلهية وقد قضى الرب يسوع ستة ساعات على الصليب والثلاث الساعات الأخيرة من الساعة
 (12-3 ) ظهراً صارت ظلمة على كل الأرض وهذه هي الساعات التي تمت فيها الكفارة حيث حجب الله وجهه عن يسوع وأنزل عليه الدينونة التي كان علينا أن ندفعها لكنه تحملها ، 
وتم ما هو مكتوب في إشعياء النبي " أما الرب فسّر أن يسحقه بالحزن " ( إشعياء 10:53 )

والكفارة هي الآلام التي بها المسيح كفّر
 ( ستر أو غطى cover) خطايانا وذنوبنا ولا يستطيع أحد أن يصف تلك الآلام لأنها أسمى من إدراك البشر ولا أحد يعرفها إلا يسوع وحده فقد نزلت الدينونة عليه وهو الذي قال عن تلك الساعة 
" الآن دينونة هذا العالم " (يوحنا31:12 ) 
وما مكتوب عن هذه الآلام يجعلنا
*نركع سجوداً وتعبداً *وخاصة عندما نعرف كم اجتاز ربنا المعبود من دينونة في الصليب جعلته يصرخ إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني .. 
صار قلبي كالشمع قد ذاب في وسط أمعائي 
( مزمور 22 )
صرخ يسوع بصوت عظيم في نهاية آلامه الكفارية وقال ( قد أكمل ) 
وأصبح الذبيح العظيم الذي يستطيع فيه كل إنسان أن ينال غفران الخطايا،
 أتم المسيح عمل الفداء فوق الصليب وسفك دمه الطاهر الذي يطهر من كل خطية ودفع الدين و أوفى مطاليب العدالة الإلهية وتم المكتوب 
" الرحمة والحق التقيا " ( مزمور 10:85 )
لقد دفع فينا ثمن غالي ليس بفضة أو ذهب ولكن " *بدم كريم *كما من حمل بلا عيب وبلا دنس دم يسوع المسيح المعروف سابقاً قبل تأسيس العالم " (1 بطرس 1: 19،20 ) .
:download:
 م ن ق و ل لامانة
​


----------



## kalimooo (22 أبريل 2010)

*رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*


----------



## bent yasoo3 (3 مايو 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

*مووووووضوع رائـع ، متل باقي موواضيعك ​*


----------



## DODY2010 (20 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

حللوووووووووووووووه قوي


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 مارس 2011)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

موضوع جميل جميل


----------



## prayer heartily (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: رسالة من المصلوب؛ إنكم تصلبوننى من جديد !!*

رسايل عظيمه علي لسان الرب 
شكرا


----------



## مونيكا 57 (7 فبراير 2012)

للرفع


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2012)

*للرفع ...... للمنفعة*


----------

